# CLARION DRZ9255 REVIEW



## evangelos K

Ok, here we go....

I am in HEAVEN. You know what they say "you do not know what good is (in this case SQ) till you hear something better." Well, I thought the previous 960MP and latest Alpine 9855 had great SQ. How much better could it get? TONS!

I am blown away. The SQ of the Clarion is UNREAL. I firmly believe it is MAINLY b/c of *this*:











Yep, this is the Power Supply. Almost as big as the HU. If you read the print on it, you will see it has a noise filter built it, but not only that. I almost wet my pants when I found out what the "back up" printed on it meant. Well, the PS has internal back up (like a UPS) to keep the settings in memory even after the power cable is disconnected. I found out after I unplugged the power to the HU for a good 25-30 minutes, and when I reconnected and fired it up, ALL my settings were intact  Yay, no more having to readjust everything after working on my car! Also, the Power Supply provides 15V constant at all times to the HU, as opposed to 12V-14V or whatever the alternator feels like on "other HUs. I firmly believe that's half the SQ right there.

The HU has a self-check the very 1st time you turn it on. Meaning, it will automatically detect what's plugged in. For example, the HU has *2 AUX inputs*. I only use one for my XM. The HU automatically detected the AUX in use and activated it, and it DOES not cycle through AUX 2 when cycling sources since it is not in use. Same w/ SUB, no need to activate it if already plugged in etc.

The features are A+. *4 WAY X-over* with bandpass even on the sub! Also, for EVERY X-over point and EVERY speaker, there is phase adjustment, not just phase for the sub. Also, gain setting for every speaker/x-over point.

The 4V preouts it seems they are indeed 4V. The HU sounds LOUDER and cleaner at 3/4 volume than the Alpine. I took it almost to MAX volume, no clipping whatsoever.

Stereo separation makes any other HU a joke. I mean WOW, you can tell w/ perfect clarity what's supposed to be left/right and center. Dual 24-bit / *96 kHz *Sampling Digital-to-Analog Burr-Brown Converters SHINE. BTW, you can choose between 48KHz and 96KHz sampling; default is 96KHz.

Sensitivity adjustment for both AUX inputs.. nice

The HU is pure quality. Take a look at that.. no moving parts, pure copper:










What you see above is IT. One line on the screen, that being CD text (artist or title or track) or clock. I love it!

The HU has BOTH 1db volume increments and 0.5db (an industry 1st and only so far) volume increments. By pressing and rotating the volume knob, you can adjust volume by 0.5db increments. Do it again, and it goes back to 1db. Also, the volume is displayed in DBs. Starts at -95db, +6db is max.

No moving faceplate means PERFECT FLUSH FIT. It just looks awesome:





















Digital IN & OUT


CONS (well, not really): The x-overs go up to 18db and not 24db. Seriously, from what I heard compared to the Alpine (and Pioneer premier 960MP) the 18db slope on the Clarion is steeper than the 24db on the other HUs mentioned above. Meaning, the x-overs are A+ quality and work the way they are supposed to, when on the other HUs the x-over was not actually up to par (according to the strictest specs).

No detachable face. Well, I dont want to see any Eclipse owners say anything about that 


The "mess" during install:











And here are some pics inside my engine bay:



















The thinner blue wire comming under the POS post is the 12Ga wire going directly to the Power Supply of the Clarion. Tomorrow it will be fused, like the wire it came with, which I did not use b/c I did not want to cut it 

You can also see the 0Ga going to battery from the ALT. fused w/ a 100A ANL fuse.

I still cannot believe the great deal I got, on a BRAND new unit. Yeah, "steep" price ($650), but really a steal since even on e-bay they go for $950-1000 plus shipping.

Now what makes things worse is that the HU has 4way x-overs.. Meaning, I now can have a 3-way setup upfront... I might start looking for some shallow dome mids


----------



## alphakenny1

wow man nice pick up. great review and great pictures. i love the look on the clarion. very sleek. and wow you got it for $600? crazy price for a bnib right? cuz i remember that guy on eca had it going for like 850 or so. anyways nice and get 3 way active and use it to its potential!


----------



## 300Z

Time to update the Sig...


----------



## chad

So where did the 9855 go?

Chad


----------



## evangelos K

chad said:


> So where did the 9855 go?
> 
> Chad


Will be listed for sale soon. Interested?


----------



## zfactor

where did you pick that up for 600$$$ damn


----------



## chad

Possibly, Gotta check cash flow reserves :


----------



## cam2Xrunner

Nice review. Makes me regret selling mine!


----------



## MiniVanMan

But it doesn't play MP3's (whine, whine)  

Great review. Now, stop being cheap, and go out and buy an Eclipse CD7000 to compare it to. Geeez!


----------



## xencloud

very nice review! Makes me want to reconsider the 2 DIN units I was thinking about and just go for pure SQ!


----------



## evangelos K

MiniVanMan said:


> But it doesn't play MP3's (whine, whine)
> 
> Great review. Now, stop being cheap, and go out and buy an Eclipse CD7000 to compare it to. Geeez!


Yeah, but I do not remember the last time I played an MP3 CD  I can always buy the $1000 Clarion CD/DVD changer (only Clarion changer that plays MP3s), but I dont think so, heh.

As for the Eclipse. Well, after the 8454 experience, I think I am going to stay couple miles away from them... Man, that HU was the "SUCK," well, al least my experience w/ it was. From slow ass response times (switching sources took easily 5 seconts), to retarded menu navigation and button placememt, to SQ (yes, read right) to everything else.


----------



## Sephiroth619

Seriously, awesome review man. I now have a reason to upgrade.


----------



## demon2091tb

Have you used a Eclipse 8053, how do they compair as far as SQ?


----------



## 300Z

MiniVanMan said:


> But it doesn't play MP3's (whine, whine)


Just add this + an Ipod and be done...


----------



## evangelos K

demon2091tb said:


> Have you used a Eclipse 8053, how do they compair as far as SQ?


My only experience w/ Eclipse was w/ a 8454 I owned. Seriously, I hated it in all aspects and sold it in one week. I don't know, it might have been a defective unit (which I do not think so). But it was full of glitches (well, it might have been they way it was meant to be, like slow software/menu), SQ was terrible (for a deck of that caliber) and the most annoying thing was the volume scale. From 0-73 was like it did almost nothing, then BOOM, after 73 volume will increase not smoothly at all (going from 73 to74 to 75 etc. was a big jump). Needeless to say, it was useless to set gains at 3/4 of the volume. Plus, it did not seem to me there was clipped signal at high volumes. You would think a deck w/ 8V outs would supply 4V out at a lower volume setting than what a 4V deck would, which was not the case compared to Alpine 7995. I went back to it (Alpine 7995) and sold the Eclipse.


----------



## WeDgE

My 8454 was fine...really enjoyed it. Just didn't like the random function in MP3 mode.


----------



## evangelos K

Let me update the review. Given the fact that the SQ is amazing, the MAIN improvement seems to come from imaging/soundstage. I do not know the stereo separation specs on the deck (not in tha manual), but it is VERY obvious how more defined and easily to place everything is in the music. Amazing left/right separation and center image. It sounds better even though I HAVE not messed with Time Allignment yet at all. 

Of course, every other aspect has improved. Sound is just SO MUCH CLEANER. A 0db volume (read next paragraph), there is no clipping whatsoever. Haven't gone higher than that on the vol knob.


Also, as I said, the Volume value goes from -95db to +6db. The specs on the deck is 4V RCA outs. I found out on the manual that the 4V out is at 0db, and at max volume (+6db) the output voltage is 8V 

I am copying the specs in manual:


Line output level (CD 1KHz):
Vol 0db = 4V
Vol +6db = 8V(Max)

The deck will play all CDs flawlessly, w/ no delay. My 9855 had some minor problems sometimes w/ burned CDs only. Also, CD text will appear almost instantly on the screen.

To be continued as it goes...


----------



## rutger j

as the whining person I am, these are my complaints 

EQ only has 5 bands
EQ only goes down to 50hz
To few memory settings (only 3 now)
You can´t level adjust each preout separatle, only way to do this is by using the balance control = affecting all preouts 
It takes a rocket science to get the optic in to be an optic out...

Other then this, buy one if you can. It really is as good as it says.

Sincerely
Rutger


----------



## sheepdog

that makes me REALLY miss my DRX9255. I hope the b*stard that stole it was stuck with an inactive headunit (dumba$$ forgot to take the DC DC converter)  


anyway, GORGEOUS HU. That is (beyond a doubt) my next HU when I re-create my install.


----------



## FoxPro5

Beautiful, just beautiful! Hard to believe your experience with the 8454. Man I loved mine...but not as much as my 8053....which makes me wonder what's next...hmmmmm.


----------



## mojako

no level adjust for each preout? really?

Evangelos,
i've recently heard a drz9255... sound really thick to me! Alpine sounds thin compared to the drz. Do you have the same observation?


----------



## evangelos K

mojako said:


> no level adjust for each preout? really?
> 
> Evangelos,
> i've recently heard a drz9255... sound really thick to me! Alpine sounds thin compared to the drz. Do you have the same observation?


Did you hear it on the same setup w/ the Alpine? To answer your question, it does sound warmer to me. The point is that, to me, it sounds MUCH better  And as I said, image/separation/soundstage was improved wastly.


Yes. the level adjustment is by preout pair. Same as the Alpine. Now, keep in mind I got this deck b/c I could not pass the deal, and it proved to be a Huge improvement over all HUs I have used recently (7995, Premier 960MP, 9855). I would love to hear a comparisson w/ a P9 combo on the same setup, but it seems impossible.


----------



## rutger j

just too show hard I am to satisfy  I wouldn´t be happy with the Alpine F#1 either 

For instance, it plays DVD-audio but not SACD...
That´s bad, just bad if you ask me 
I believed it was an HIGH END machine...but maybe I was wrong...!!!  

Sincerely
Rutger


----------



## 3.5max6spd

secksy deck...i take it you like it alot huh?


----------



## demon2091tb

rutger j said:


> just too show hard I am to satisfy  I wouldn´t be happy with the Alpine F#1 either
> 
> For instance, it plays DVD-audio but not SACD...
> That´s bad, just bad if you ask me
> I believed it was an HIGH END machine...but maybe I was wrong...!!!
> 
> Sincerely
> Rutger


Picky picky Bastad!


----------



## mojako

thanks for the comment Evangelos!

anyway... this just came out 










DRZ9255SE - Special Edition

details here (in jap though)-> click here


----------



## mvw2

Purdy *gropes screen with hands*  

I've heard some wonderful things about Clarion...oddly a few from previous Eclipse owners, lol. I've heard the warmer, full sounding description before as well.

I like features, lots of them. I was interested in Clarion, but none of their models had much for tunability, kind of like Eclipse. The only options was the top end model...much like Eclipse. Too bad I didn't want to spend that much... Even the $350 I paid for my JVC HU was a stretch for my willingness to spend, kind of makes the DRZ9255 a bit out of reach.

I'm glad you're liking the HU though. I was kind of wondering how she performed. I might look into that HU or a future varient of the HU upon my next HU upgrade.


----------



## evangelos K

Let me add some details about the deck's fanctionality I found out playing w/ the settings  :

I just LOVE this.. On every other HU I have used, while making adjustments, the VOL control was disabled. Meaning, for example, when setting x-over points or T/A, the vol nob would do nothing. On the Clarion, it just works as normal. Very usefull to adjust, crank the volume up to test, lower it, re-adjust etc. From what I have experienced, the VOL knob is usable during every adjustment.

Also, you know when entering the menu on other HUs.. if you do nothing during certain amount of time, it will revert to normal operation? Not the Clarion. You do not leave the menu automatically unless you choose to. Which again, I like since after making adjustmets it is very convinient to stay on the menu and listen to them (which in combimation w/ the fanctional VOL knob makes things easy).. and if you want to readjust, you are already there.

Also, by pressing the VOL knob while in adjust mode, it mutes the speaker (just the specific speaker, not the whole channel) being adjusted.

Very nice 0.7cm steps for T/A (that's 0.2755905511811024 inches)


----------



## FocusInCali

Good to know. I'm looking forward to installing mine.


----------



## low

i had this HU installed in my setup. to me, it sounded very clean and i was able to better visualize where the instruments were playing/coming from as opposed to my 9835. my stage even sounded deeper...great hu.


----------



## machinehead

I have an old ass clarion 9675z and it sounds better than any cd player i've ownd. Clarion always sounds great. i just wish it had more eq


----------



## FocusInCali

Wow!! I finally installed the DRZ and the difference is very sweet to the ears. I didn't have any complaints about the 9815, but the DRZ seems more.... real. It's hard to describe. Perhaps more resolution from the 96KHz sampling. And I noticed I can crank the volume all the way to +6 and it was super clean with no distortion or clipping. Very impressive.

It's a little fat on the lower midrange, but I haven't touched the PEQ yet either. Perhaps the Oz woofers are a bit warm to mate with the DRZ. This is being super picky. The system is the best I've had to date and having sat in numerous recording studios and being spoiled, this sounds amazing considering it's a car environment. I don't expect a car to ever sound like a studio, but heck we try at least. 

The stage height and width is still above the dash, and a little beyond the windshield, but with more separation now.

The Arc 4150XXK brought dynamics to the table. It's a great pairing with the DRZ.

My Oz components are sounding really good right now. I'm not in any hurry to pull them out, but I'm sure curiosity will have me trying the W18NX and MT-23 or RT25F soon.


----------



## cam2Xrunner

^I want it back!!!! lol


----------



## fuscobal

Hehe, just won the national championships ( amateur category) with my DRZ. What was interesting was the fact that the judge ( a guy that is more into home high-end speakers, currently working on a 500.000$ system ) liked alot more the DRZ over Pioneer P90RS. Damn, he even liked DRX-938 more than the Pio. He sad Pioneer's sound was just too digitalized and lifeless comparing to Clarion and believe me he knows what he's saying after dealing with world's most expensives home CD-players !


----------



## SteveLPfreak

Since I've been using the DRZ9255 for several weeks now, I thought it was about time to chime in with my .02 cents.

Changing to the DRZ9255 has been one of the best decisions I've made in my ever-changing car audio system. Not only did it help me to eliminate a couple of components (xover and EQ come to mind) but also helped eliminate some signal and power runs. Simpler is better!

Well-made head unit with high quality parts, including the very expensive copper chassis and separate 15V power supply. All the hardware and wiring needed is included. No problems getting the unit installed and working.

I've heard the sound described as "thick" and "warm". I don't think those terms accurately describe the sound. I think neutral is a better term. I think the DRZ9255 sounds very detailed and neutral without any harshness. Very transparent - the best CD sound I've used to date. I've never had it skip (due to vibrations) and it hasn't been permanently mounted yet so it sees a fair amount of vibration, much more so than normal. The DRZ9255 does, however, seem to be a little picky with media quality. Low quality CD-Rs sometimes skip at specific locations on the disc. This has happened twice on some low quality CD-Rs I had (pretty scratched up, too, but played fine on other players). High quality CD-Rs like TY and Mits. Chem. always play fine.

I've also read that the DRZ9255 is difficult to setup and use. I disagree completely. I've found it to be one of the more intiutive and easy to use heads. Much easier for me to use than my other Alpines.

I'm also using the digital input with a Clarion DCZ625. My Creative Zen Xtra MP3 player runs off AUX1. Siruis Satellite is using AUX2. The DCZ625 sounds as good as the main deck and changes tracks/discs quickly. I'm not a big MP3 fan so I don't use my Zen in the car much but, when used, works great and sounds pretty good, too. Same for the Sirius system. Additional sources are automatically found when connected.

I'm very satisfied with the DRZ9255. High price but easily the best head unit I've used to date. Hope it is as reliable as it is functional!


----------



## fuscobal

Who said warm ? As u said, neutral and transparent are THE words ! I found the DRZ to be over the P9 and P90RS and this was confirmed by 2 judges who absolutely loved the transparency of this player (they are familiar to very high-end home CDs)


----------



## FocusInCali

I think having it on 96KHz sampling makes "any" CD issues stand out. That's ok. It simply lets you know that CD needs cleaned or has a scratch. 

The resolution is amazing. This unit makes the limited quality of CDs sound their best.

Compared to my prior Alpine, it is warmer. That doesn't mean it has a warm sound. Knowing the characteristics of all the gear in the system, I'd say the DRZ is neutral, and allows me to hear the more accurately-acknowledged slight warm nature of my Oz Audio speakers.

I like having such a clean and accurate source unit. If it had a dual 31-band EQ, it would be pushing perfect for the car environment. For a daily driver, the 5-band PEQ will do though.

Interesting increase in SQ with AUX sources, as it does make the Sirius and iPod sources sound better. I suppose it's due to the A/D then D/A conversions being better than other units.


----------



## WLDock

Warm, neutral, transparent.......

I have yet to hear the deck and I am in the market for a new deck. I keep telling myself I need to get a P9 because of pioneers decision to discontinue them...but, this has to be the fourth or fifth time I have heard that this deck seems more transparent and more "real" compared to the P9. That is what I am after....I think I will get one. I hope I can live with the crossover and EQ. Well, at least it will do four-way......enuff said.


----------



## SteveLPfreak

I understand what FocusInCali is saying in regards to the EQ but it is more than enough for me. Right now, I'm not using any of the EQ features at all. I've got a couple of peaks to take care of and some alignment issues but the 5-band EQ is plenty for me. Crossovers are very good with a variety of 6dB, 12dB, or 18dB slopes.

Thanks to FocusInCali, I've also found adjusting the sampling rate down to 48kHz (from 96kHz) allows me to play even the most junkiest of CD-Rs (those CMC junk discs).

Price has been the only negative so far. I paid about $800 BNIB and feel it was worth it.


----------



## fuscobal

Same for me with the EQ. The 5 bands are enough for the minor adjustements i've made !


----------



## chuyler1

Is it 5-bands total or 5 per channel?


----------



## WLDock

5 per channel (Left and Right)

DRZ9255 Manual


----------



## evangelos K

Glad to see my thread keep going. I see that everyone who owns this deck pretty much agrees w/ my review. To me, the greatest/most noticable imrovement w/ this deck is the amazing separation/imaging, followed, of course, by all the rest.

Keep the love coming


----------



## mvw2

Got me interested in getting one  

...well, more interested as I was already looking at them previously...just a bit out of my price range(budget was $300-$400 max when I was building my system).

I'm still considering getting one if I can find someone willing to part from one for under $500...think I'll get lucky?


----------



## Jaredl

I would be amazed if you could get one under $600.


----------



## alanranch

Where is the cheapest available hxd2? Here in Manila, its 47,000 which is equivalent to $870. ITs too steep for me, how bt refurbished drz9255 units in ebay? Do you think I wont have problems if I purchased 1. ITs around $680 only. 

1st time I heard the Hxd2 I fell in love. ITs on my wishlist


----------



## WLDock

Jaredl said:


> I would be amazed if you could get one under $600.





mvw2 said:


> I'm still considering getting one if I can find someone willing to part from one for under $500...think I'll get lucky?


Sold for ~ $550
http://forum.elitecaraudio.com/showthread.php?threadid=126940
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2309&highlight=drz9255

Sold for ~$500-$600
http://forum.elitecaraudio.com/showthread.php?threadid=127820

There is always hope!




alanranch said:


> drz9255 units in ebay? Do you think I wont have problems if I purchased 1. ITs around $680 only.


They come with a 90 day warranty...I say your odds are no different than buying a used one...At least these have been looked at by at Techician.....Hopefully, the original issues was repaired and resolved. 
The truth is that some of these may have had serious problems...on the other hand, some of these units may have had minor issues that happened early in their life.....Once repaired....these are as good as new units as far as I am concerned but they just can't sell them as new....Opens up a whole new level of buying for the audiophile on a budget that does not want to pay $1300-$6000 for a caraudio deck.  

When I am ready to buy one......I will consider a refurb if I can't find a good price on a new one or can't find a used one.


----------



## Jaredl

Those 2 sales were extremely unusual, and it would take a lot of waiting, luck, and monitoring of the classifieds to get one at those prices. He said UNDER $500, too.


----------



## OgreDave

I agree .. mine cost over $800 .. but it's auth'd / warrantied / NIB ..


----------



## Jaredl

I don't understand why everyone is so apprehensive about spending $600-800 on one of these decks. Now that the P9 is out of the US, it is the only true audiophile deck/DSP combo other than the $5,000 Alpine F#1 combo and maybe the H701. An Eclipse CD7000 is $550-700, almost the same, with nowhere near the same features or quality and people don't mind paying for that. The only problem I see with this deck is the non-detachable faceplate, which is the reason I opted for the P9 instead.


----------



## WLDock

Jaredl said:


> Those 2 sales were extremely unusual, and it would take a lot of waiting, luck, and monitoring of the classifieds to get one at those prices. He said UNDER $500, too.


 Yes, that true...but like i said....There is still hope! Some of us are poor  



Jaredl said:


> I don't understand why everyone is so apprehensive about spending $600-800 on one of these decks.


 Dude, if I had the means I would be running and F#1Status setup or Denon with a McIntosh D/A converter or something with some exotic speakers powered by Genesis or ARC SE amps etc......
I don't make six figures, I have a wife and two Kids, a house, two cars, and tons of increasing bills.....but, I love MUSIC.....I have been crazy about cars since I was a kid, I have played drums since I was 10, and I have been into electronics for several years.........Car Audio just makes sense to me.(Even though the wife thinks its crazy to spend so much money on it).

Even though I love doing this, it's hard to fund this hobby. Very seldom am I satisfied so I get caught up in that Buying then Selling routine that we all go through...usually at a big loss. I just sold a system last year so now I am in the design stages of the next system and a solid deck is going to be key in making this dream a reality. I want this system to meet several demands that have yet to be met in my experiences. The hard part is a don't have a large budget but, I want a system that sounds like a million bucks!
So far, I have Max Fidelity tweeters, TRIUS mids, and I might pick up Daytons for midbass, and maybe a DIYMA 12 sub. I would think this setup running active would sound just as good or better that any brand name setup that I could buy for the given cost of about $500.

As far as decks.....I almost bought one of the URAL decks(I still check for feedback on those)...but I think the DRZ9255 has the sound that I am after? Even tough it lacks the processing power of some other options.

I will get one in time....I might even pay for a new one? But....that all depends on what amps I go with.....still looking for a deal on amps  
I guess I am a frugal audiophile?


----------



## Jaredl

WLDock said:


> Yes, that true...but like i said....There is still hope! Some of us are poor
> 
> Dude, if I had the means I would be running and F#1Status setup or Denon with a McIntosh D/A converter or something with some exotic speakers powered by Genesis or ARC SE amps etc......
> I don't make six figures, I have a wife and two Kids, a house, two cars, and tons of increasing bills.....but, I love MUSIC.....I have been crazy about cars since I was a kid, I have played drums since I was 10, and I have been into electronics for several years.........Car Audio just makes sense to me.(Even though the wife thinks its crazy to spend so much money on it).
> 
> Even though I love doing this, it's hard to fund this hobby. Very seldom am I satisfied so I get caught up in that Buying then Selling routine that we all go through...usually at a big loss. I just sold a system last year so now I am in the design stages of the next system and a solid deck is going to be key in making this dream a reality. I want this system to meet several demands that have yet to be met in my experiences. The hard part is a don't have a large budget but, I want a system that sounds like a million bucks!
> So far, I have Max Fidelity tweeters, TRIUS mids, and I might pick up Daytons for midbass, and maybe a DIYMA 12 sub. I would think this setup running active would sound just as good or better that any brand name setup that I could buy for the given cost of about $500.
> 
> As far as decks.....I almost bought one of the URAL decks(I still check for feedback on those)...but I think the DRZ9255 has the sound that I am after? Even tough it lacks the processing power of some other options.
> 
> I will get one in time....I might even pay for a new one? But....that all depends on what amps I go with.....still looking for a deal on amps
> I guess I am a frugal audiophile?


I actually phrased my last post kind of badly. I definitely think that $600-800 for a deck is a lot, but I think if you're already spending $450-600 on an Eclipse or Alpine it makes sense to save a little more and get a true high-end deck.


----------



## mvw2

My last HU purchase was maxed out at $400, more like $300 unless I found something I was willing to spend more. As 99% of the HUs out there can be had for under $500, it seems unreasonable for the average buyer or even an enthusiast to spend more than that much on a HU. Unless, he or she actaully requires that higher level of HU for a specific purpose. It's kind of like the people who buy Vipers. It's something like $80,000, and it only does one thing. It's a specialty item, desired by many but rarely needed by the masses. Even if a normal person purchased that car, they would seldom use it to its full potential. 

I see HUs this way. There are the few that are quite special, powerful, and capable of more than the vast majority of the HUs. However, who actually needs that level of a product? I'd like one, sure. I wish I could get it under $500 as I can't justify spending more than that on a HU, _any_ HU, unless I require a specialty product for what I do.


----------



## FocusInCali

Well hell fire son, with kind of talk, you might as well put the 8-track back in with the paper 6x9s and call it a day.


----------



## chuyler1

Most car enthusiasts who appreciate the vehicles they own do not buy them new from the dealership right?

So you could do what I do for car audio gear. Wait until the product is a few years old and buy it on eBay. I'm running a Clarion DRX9575rz/DPH7500z right now. It would have cost upwards of $1500 new back in 2001. I got it for $300 total off eBay a few years ago. You can get them even cheaper now. It doesn't have a crossover for an active setup but it has other features such as a PEQ, optical output, and a 20-bit DAC which you still can't get for under $400. I'm sure there is a product out there that isn't new that will suit your needs. You just gotta keep up on models you would like to own...and patiently wait for the price to drop.


----------



## car1990

Any idea when is the replacement for DRZ9255 coming out?


----------



## WLDock

The upgraded DRZ9255SE seems to be out already or will debut next month..... That is in the Asian market though. I have not heard that it will come here.

As far as a direct replacement? I don't think this deck as been out long enough nor has had tons of issues so....I don't see Clarion doing anything this year.....We are not going to see a ton of high end decks here in the States.....most models stay around for awhile before they get replaced or discontinued.


----------



## chuyler1

I agree. Even if there was a replacement in the works, Clarion has a habit of discontinuing the current high-end model before releasing the new model.


----------



## Chaos

Great thread. Seems to be a general concensous in favor of the DRZ, which is about what I would expect given that I have been spoiled silly by a DRX9255 - which is an excellent SQ deck but has nothing in the way of the processing features if the DRZ. The more I read about the DRZ, the more convinced I am that it will be the HU of choice in my next vehicle


----------



## ocuriel

Damn this thread!!! I'm itching for this radio - thanks alot! 

& I agree, clarion used to make & I guess still do make one of the best sounding head units. I had one in 98 & the SQ was amazing.


----------



## Mty Mous

My GF will be going to Japan soon, ... I'd like to ask her to bring me back a DRZ9255SE but is it really worth the hassle? Or am I better off just picking up a DRZ9255 from the local dealer?

Anybody know what the REAL difference is between the DRZ9255 and the DRZ9255SE?

Thuwa


----------



## ocuriel

I would like to know too.


----------



## dbphelps

Wow, by the sound of it, most of you that are overly impressed by this headunit and bagging on all the other ones you have mentioned must never had listened to a good headunit with a good DAC before...

That is precisely why I will never sell my Alpine CDA-7949, PXA-H600 processors/DAC and CHA-S605 changer... The sound in optical mode is phenomenal, with all the attributes you guys have been praising this unit with...

And Alpine had this setup available back in 1998, before thier F#1 Status stuff came out... And yes, the PXA-H600 does sound much, much better than the PRA-H400 (it and it's non ai-net predicessor are identical in sound quality, but used inferior 18-bit hybrid DAC technology and doesn't come close to the PXA-H600), which was the only other outboard DAC unit that Alpine offered (outside of a 'high-end' one, for it's time, that they offered back in the early 90s which incidentally I saw one on ebay a while back, and it sold for over $1k, nuts)...

Heck, today the CDA-7949/PXA-H600 is simpler and better sounding than anything Alpine offers outside of F#1 Status stuff... Most people I know that own this combo end up keeping it forever... I have mine sitting in boxes (along with some ESX amps and matching ESX balanced line drivers) just waiting for a new vehicle... I couldn't leave the combo in my Trans-Am, as it is far from 'civilized' enough to take advantage of the acoustics, so I put a full new setup in with older units, but everything 'new in the box', CVA-1000 LCD display headunit, ERA-G320 processor, CHA-S634 changer, NVA-N751A/S navigation... It all works with my Alpine SEC-8081 alarm system... (I also have another full SEC-8081 alarm system sitting in the box waiting to be installed with the CDA-7949/PXA-H600 combo at some point, heck I even have an extra CDA-7949 for parts if I need and certain 'extras' for the PXA-H600 should I need them)

I hope you enjoy a 'quality' unit... They do make a HUGE difference (on the Alpine setup I could switch between built-in and outboard DAC on the fly and the A/B comparison leaves most people speechless in how much of a difference it truely makes)...

Dennis


----------



## WLDock

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=drz9255se&btnG=Google+Search

The only things different I see are:
- Better Op Amps
- Blue Illumination

The regular unit retails for 125,000 Yen and the SE retails for 131,250 Yen.


----------



## MrLister

Ok guys, just to put my initial $0.02 in. Installation was a breeze and I was impressed by the initial self check. Automatically detected all my inputs.

The menu at first I found a bit hard to use, but when you get used to it it's pretty neat. The sound right off the bat was noticable and I love it! Tomorrow I'm going to start tuning it but I seriosly don't regret buying this deck at all. My old deck was a pioneer premium P860MP (which is now for sale).


----------



## JAG

I can't tell you how pleased I am to see so many responses giving the respect this HU deserves. I have owned the Alpine F-1 , Pioneer P9 , and the Nak unit among others. I was FLAMED badly when I posted I found the DRZ is decidedly better than ALL of it's so called competition. Reading this thread , there's not really anything left to add .... The DRZ truly does sound like the very best of the best high-end home CD players.
NEUTRAL sums it up perfectly .....


----------



## evangelos K

Glad to see my thread still going. I have been absent and VERY BUSSY after my house purchase  Not time at all left for audio - for now.

Keep the praise coming


----------



## yermolovd

Just a little bump here.
Got my drz installed. It is now in place of my Alpine 9835. And oh damn I hear a difference. Maybe it's just my imagination, but anyway I can turn it up loud and my tweeters don't get as distorted/harsh. Much cleaner overall.
I'm happy .


----------



## psound

AVI said:


> I can't tell you how pleased I am to see so many responses giving the respect this HU deserves. I have owned the Alpine F-1 , Pioneer P9 , and the Nak unit among others. I was FLAMED badly when I posted I found the DRZ is decidedly better than ALL of it's so called competition. Reading this thread , there's not really anything left to add .... The DRZ truly does sound like the very best of the best high-end home CD players.
> NEUTRAL sums it up perfectly .....


What's the sound characteristics of this drz? How is it compared to Nak, F1 and P9? Do you have comparison with denon units (dct-r1, dct-100, z1)?


----------



## JAG

psound said:


> What's the sound characteristics of this drz? How is it compared to Nak, F1 and P9? Do you have comparison with denon units (dct-r1, dct-100, z1)?


F1 was somewhat " in your face " sounding ... lacked finesse.
Nak was VERY good , but VERY limited with features , and didn't quite have the dynamics of the DRZ ...
P9 was sterile , and without life. 

The DRZ is very musical , yet has awesome dynamics without ever sounding strained ...

Haven't messed with any newer Denon units ...

HTH


----------



## Adam Peng

Just replaced my old deck (Philips CDM-9 transport) with the Clarion DRZ-9255 two weeks ago. The original concept was for the DRZ-9255 to convert it (coaxcial digital output) and replace my 12-year-old problematic Philips deck as a transport. Since I already have an external DAC to do the digital conversion. In order to listen to the FM tuner, I also connect a pair of RCA signal from the DRZ-9255 to my pre-amp in direct mode. In this case, I can also compare the CD section of the DRZ-9255 with my exsisting Perpetual DAC.

To my huge suprise, how little difference in sound there is between my modded Perpetual DAC and DRZ-9255. The sound quality (96kHz mode) in terms of stage and image, width, height, airness, depth, detail, dynamic are all identical to my DAC. I need to listen very carefully in order to tell the minor minor tonal variety. I have tested many high-end decks before, like a heavily modded Mac MX-406...the difference was very obvious to tell.

Future modification of the DRZ-9255 is being planed...maybe there is a possibility that the Perpetual DAC will get out of my system one day...


----------



## psound

What u guys think of Clarion HX-D1? If i'm not mistaken, this deck is (or used to be..?) clarion's top of the line deck. In japan, the msrp for HX-D1 is around yen 140,000, while the drz9255(se) is around 130,000. drz 9255 is developed from drx 9255, but is asia pacific countries it is not named drz9255, but HX-D2.


----------



## evangelos K

The HX-D1 does not seem to have any kind of processing (No T/A, X-overs, even LP & HP filters, no 96khZ sampling), and only 4 channels, meaning no sub out?

I don't see why or how it could be more expensive... if it is, and you were willing to pay the HX-D1 price, it does not make sense not to get the DRZ...


----------



## Loudtaco

If you want an awesome SQ deck and or processor combo, look to older sony mobile es stuff such as the c910, c90, xdp210 processor, or the xdp4000, 4 20 bit Burr-Brown d/a converters, full copper chassis, external power supply, digital out and around $200 for the 910 if you can find it. Connected to the 210 thats 21 bands of eq. And dead silence at low levels due to the optical link.


----------



## WLDock

CDX-C90 Head Unit
RM-X9 Wireless Remote
XDP210EQ Digital Pre-Amp
XA-U40 Unilink Source Selector
and an XA-107 Source Selector.
$499 Buy it now
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e....ebay.com:80/170067326068_W0QQfromZR40QQfviZ1


----------



## JAG

Loudtaco said:


> If you want an awesome SQ deck and or processor combo, look to older sony mobile es stuff such as the c910, c90, xdp210 processor, or the xdp4000, 4 20 bit Burr-Brown d/a converters, full copper chassis, external power supply, digital out and around $200 for the 910 if you can find it. Connected to the 210 thats 21 bands of eq. And dead silence at low levels due to the optical link.


My store sold the older ES stuff from Sony .... It was great sounding , but broke so often that we quit selling them. I must say , as good as they sounded , the DRZ is in a completely different class. I owned a C-90 before getting a 25th anniversary Alipne 7909 .... Went to a McIntosh MX-4000 , then to an Alpine CDA-7998 .... The DRZ puts all of them to shame


----------



## amator

AVI said:


> My store sold the older ES stuff from Sony .... It was great sounding , but broke so often that we quit selling them. I must say , as good as they sounded , the DRZ is in a completely different class. I owned a C-90 before getting a 25th anniversary Alipne 7909 .... Went to a McIntosh MX-4000 , then to an Alpine CDA-7998 .... The DRZ puts all of them to shame


I see some other forums where people ask DRZ9255 owners to add a 701 as an upgrade!!  
Mebbe the fact that the 5 band PEQ only puts pple off but i honestly think this Clarion is a great HU.  
Having said that, I do run my HP and LP sub "FC through" and using the dedicated subamp crossX where i think it sounds a tad more dynamic.


----------



## ATB

I have always had a bit of confusion over the DRZ's optical in/out abilities. Can you run optical in from any piece of equipment, or only from a clarion CD changer?


----------



## yermolovd

ATB said:


> I have always had a bit of confusion over the DRZ's optical in/out abilities. Can you run optical in from any piece of equipment, or only from a clarion CD changer?


http://forum.elitecaraudio.com/showthread.php?threadid=109236&pagenumber=13

somewhere in there.


----------



## yermolovd

Hi guys, I have a question for drz owners.
Does your unit run hot? Mine's quite a bit more hot than a human body temperature judging from the touch test (around the face area, right under the screen too). Seems hotter than my last Alpine 9835..  

I just want to make sure I don't run it too hot and it goes out with time.


----------



## evangelos K

yermolovd said:


> Hi guys, I have a question for drz owners.
> Does your unit run hot? Mine's quite a bit more hot than a human body temperature judging from the touch test (around the face area, right under the screen too). Seems hotter than my last Alpine 9835..
> 
> I just want to make sure I don't run it too hot and it goes out with time.


Yes, it does.


----------



## yermolovd

Alright, I'll go fry some eggs on it then. 

Why would it run so hot? There's no internal amp or anything.


----------



## quality_sound

Mine never got warm that I've noticed. Are you guys using the outboard power supply?


----------



## yermolovd

Is there another supply to use? hehe, I think drz is meant to run this way with an external supply.

I suspect it's not exactly the deck that gets hot, it's the whole car and dash.


----------



## WLDock

Yeah that is what I am not getting??? With the BIG ASS external supply the deck still gets hot? I guess the output stage is still in the deck.....


----------



## evangelos K

It might be the all copper chassis letting the heat out. Meaning, the "rest" of HUs out ther get equally hot but the heat has no means to escape. Who knows. Also, keep in mind there is not removable face, meaning the front (where you feel the heat) will get much much hotter than HUs w/ removable faces.

yermolovd, nice avatar... looks familiar


----------



## yermolovd

on most other forum people keep asking me what the heck is that. ranges from security lock keypad to an mpc. 
i like it.


----------



## rutger j

well, my deck gets close to smoking hot even when I use it indoors.
And for some reason it doesn´t play three cd´s, two of them being the car audio organisations cd I compete in...!!!

The other cd is Alicia Keys...

And, when I compared it to my newly bought Sony C90+xdp 4000 it got its a$$ kicked... 
Now all I need to test (or should that be buy!!  ) is a Pioneer P90+dsp to compare the three of the...

Sincerely
Rutger


----------



## low

^ do it!


----------



## rutger j

P9 + box have now been borrowed.

So, a Clarion DRZ9255, Sony C90+XDP400 & Pioneer P9+DEQ9 will undergo some testing/comparison in my livingroom...
Now if only the missus could stay way from home a few days so I can play in the livingroom...all by myself 

Sincerely
Rutger


----------



## low

rutger j said:


> P9 + box have now been borrowed.
> 
> So, a Clarion DRZ9255, Sony C90+XDP400 & Pioneer P9+DEQ9 will undergo some testing/comparison in my livingroom...
> Now if only the missus could stay way from home a few days so I can play in the livingroom...all by myself
> 
> Sincerely
> Rutger


awesome cant wait to read your review..


----------



## low

any update on this?


----------



## rutger j

well....yes 

Since english is only my second language, and therefore I don´t know so many fancy words, the explanations of how I percieved the sounds from these "machines" can sometimes be...well, simple.
So, please, bare with me on this...

Ok, here goes:

I started the comparison with the Pioneer and Sony combo hooked up beside each other, since these two was the main contenders to get into my own car.

Xo points was choosen to 4khz and 24db.
This due to the AWFUL XO on the Sony.
Ok, I must say this so that everbody knows it.
The Sony combo has some major flaws, and they´re big enough too make someone have second thought of a purchase.

First problem, you have too make changes in the dsp via a computer. XO, EQ and so on...
Second problem, the XO SUCKS.
Sure, it´s 4-way and it has some fancy slopes (72db) but that´s it.
For instance, the sub "section" has two freq to choose from, 78 and 99hz, with a slope of 36 or 72db.
And the low and mid sections are also limited in they´re choise of frequencys.
Hp freq are; 78, 99, 500, 793 and 1.25khz, slopes 24 or 72db. 
Thats it.
For Lp you can choose 4khz, 5.03khz or 6.34khz, slope 24 or 72db.
Thats it.
As I said, the Sony XO sucks...

Ok, with that of my chest I can go on with the review 

I set everything in the dsp´s for/too/on flat so that the machines could compete on equal terms, and I have listen to all sort of music, from Metallica too some sweet sounding female vocalists.

In third position:
Clarion DRZ 9255

I´ve had this machine a little over a year and have been very pleased with it when it comes to how it sounds.
Its "use-it-everyday" performance hasn´t been the best, the biggest concern being that it didn´t play the EMMA cd´s that´s being used when I compete.
It has also shut down two times without any reason or explanation.
However, it did work again after some "rest"...
Compared too the other two in this comparison it lacks details and it sounds as if there´s a thick blanket or something in front of the speakers.
I would say that the DRZ 9255 is a machine for those that don´t want to go "all out" and buy a cd+external dsp (Pioneer P9+DEQ9 for instance) but also feels that a Pioneer P88 is a litte bit to "simple" for them.
For these people the Clarion DRZ 9255 is a superb machine with its 4-way XO and simple 5 band EQ.
It´s a little better then the "simpler" Pioneer P88 and Alpine 9855, but not as good as the High-End machines such as Pioneer P9 combon. 


Second place goes too:
Pioneer P9 + DEQ9

This machine sounds really good.
It should, however, be matched with a system that isn´t "bright".
Hooked up to my Thiel & Partner cheramic speakers and Genesis amps everything got a little bit too bright.
It even got so bright that some listening fatigue, no that´s not the right word...well, I don´t know what´s it called in in english but my ears got "tired" as we say in Sweden.
You know, when you keep turning the music down in the (rental) car because the sound "wears" your ears out.
I tried to rectify this with the EQ but I couldn´t get it sound as I wanted (naturally the EQ was used AFTER the comparison).
Details was however clearly audible with the Pioneer combo.
Better then the Clarion, but not as good as the Sony (but more on that later  ).
When turned up high the Pioneer did "mess up" the sound.
It lost details and sounded...well, stressed.

Its biggest assets are its maneuverability.
It took me 30 seconds too understand it and I have never worked with a Pioneer before.
But to get the most out of it you need too be experienced when it comes to tuning.
And it needs to be matched with the right gear (ie nothing "bright" sounding).

And, for first place, the winner (with a BIG margin):
Sony C90 + XDP4000

Ten seconds in on the comparison this was clearly the winner.
Details, headroom, the ease of how it played the music without adding anything (the Pioneer added some "brightness") and just how...well sweatsounding my system sounded.
I´ve complained on my system before, that it got a little bright with the Sony hooked up, but after the this comparison test I´ve come to the conclusion that it´s my Thiel & Partner speakers, in conjunction with the Genesis amps, who sounds like this, because the Sony combo doesn´t add anything to the sound.
It just plays what´s on the disc I want to listen too.
And in my book that´s the highest praise I can give.

Now, if only I could get my hands on a XES combo  

Sincerely
Rutger

Ps! feel free too ask me questions about the review/comparison test.


----------



## rutger j

more notes.

With the Sony combo hooked up the music didn´t come from the speakers, it sort of...well, you could almost see the venue the music portraited in front of you.

With the Pioneer and Clarion hooked up you could trace the music to the speakers, clearly hearing that the music wasn´t beside and "all around" the speakers.

Also, when I turned the volume up with the Sony, my speakers eventually said -"enough" 
But up to that point it sounded awesome, not stressed or messed up as was the case with the Pioneer on high volumes.
No, the Sony just rocked on until something else said -"enough is enough" 

Sincerely
Rutger


----------



## JAG

rutger j said:


> well....yes
> 
> Since english is only my second language, and therefore I don´t know so many fancy words, the explanations of how I percieved the sounds from these "machines" can sometimes be...well, simple.
> So, please, bare with me on this...
> 
> Ok, here goes:
> 
> I started the comparison with the Pioneer and Sony combo hooked up beside each other, since these two was the main contenders to get into my own car.
> 
> Xo points was choosen to 4khz and 24db.
> This due to the AWFUL XO on the Sony.
> Ok, I must say this so that everbody knows it.
> The Sony combo has some major flaws, and they´re big enough too make someone have second thought of a purchase.
> 
> First problem, you have too make changes in the dsp via a computer. XO, EQ and so on...
> Second problem, the XO SUCKS.
> Sure, it´s 4-way and it has some fancy slopes (72db) but that´s it.
> For instance, the sub "section" has two freq to choose from, 78 and 99hz, with a slope of 36 or 72db.
> And the low and mid sections are also limited in they´re choise of frequencys.
> Hp freq are; 78, 99, 500, 793 and 1.25khz, slopes 24 or 72db.
> Thats it.
> For Lp you can choose 4khz, 5.03khz or 6.34khz, slope 24 or 72db.
> Thats it.
> As I said, the Sony XO sucks...
> 
> Ok, with that of my chest I can go on with the review
> 
> I set everything in the dsp´s for/too/on flat so that the machines could compete on equal terms, and I have listen to all sort of music, from Metallica too some sweet sounding female vocalists.
> 
> In third position:
> Clarion DRZ 9255
> 
> I´ve had this machine a little over a year and have been very pleased with it when it comes to how it sounds.
> Its "use-it-everyday" performance hasn´t been the best, the biggest concern being that it didn´t play the EMMA cd´s that´s being used when I compete.
> It has also shut down two times without any reason or explanation.
> However, it did work again after some "rest"...
> Compared too the other two in this comparison it lacks details and it sounds as if there´s a thick blanket or something in front of the speakers.
> I would say that the DRZ 9255 is a machine for those that don´t want to go "all out" and buy a cd+external dsp (Pioneer P9+DEQ9 for instance) but also feels that a Pioneer P88 is a litte bit to "simple" for them.
> For these people the Clarion DRZ 9255 is a superb machine with its 4-way XO and simple 5 band EQ.
> It´s a little better then the "simpler" Pioneer P88 and Alpine 9855, but not as good as the High-End machines such as Pioneer P9 combon.
> 
> 
> Second place goes too:
> Pioneer P9 + DEQ9
> 
> This machine sounds really good.
> It should, however, be matched with a system that isn´t "bright".
> Hooked up to my Thiel & Partner cheramic speakers and Genesis amps everything got a little bit too bright.
> It even got so bright that some listening fatigue, no that´s not the right word...well, I don´t know what´s it called in in english but my ears got "tired" as we say in Sweden.
> You know, when you keep turning the music down in the (rental) car because the sound "wears" your ears out.
> I tried to rectify this with the EQ but I couldn´t get it sound as I wanted (naturally the EQ was used AFTER the comparison).
> Details was however clearly audible with the Pioneer combo.
> Better then the Clarion, but not as good as the Sony (but more on that later  ).
> When turned up high the Pioneer did "mess up" the sound.
> It lost details and sounded...well, stressed.
> 
> Its biggest assets are its maneuverability.
> It took me 30 seconds too understand it and I have never worked with a Pioneer before.
> But to get the most out of it you need too be experienced when it comes to tuning.
> And it needs to be matched with the right gear (ie nothing "bright" sounding).
> 
> And, for first place, the winner (with a BIG margin):
> Sony C90 + XDP4000
> 
> Ten seconds in on the comparison this was clearly the winner.
> Details, headroom, the ease of how it played the music without adding anything (the Pioneer added some "brightness") and just how...well sweatsounding my system sounded.
> I´ve complained on my system before, that it got a little bright with the Sony hooked up, but after the this comparison test I´ve come to the conclusion that it´s my Thiel & Partner speakers, in conjunction with the Genesis amps, who sounds like this, because the Sony combo doesn´t add anything to the sound.
> It just plays what´s on the disc I want to listen too.
> And in my book that´s the highest praise I can give.
> 
> Now, if only I could get my hands on a XES combo
> 
> Sincerely
> Rutger
> 
> Ps! feel free too ask me questions about the review/comparison test.


Thank you for your time Rutger .... Having owned ALL of the products you tested , I can say your review is " laughable " at best .... You need to seriously check your install , set-up , and choice of speakers ....
Cheers


----------



## skylar112

AVI said:


> Thank you for your time Rutger .... Having owned ALL of the products you tested , I can say your review is " laughable " at best .... You need to seriously check your install , set-up , and choice of speakers ....
> Cheers


I think that comment is laughable and rather unnecessary. Why thank him for his time if you plan on insulting him?  He's allowed to have an opinion. Thats pretty much what sound is. Not everyone perceives it the same way. What you hear may not be what he hears, not sure if you knew that or not.

I don't know, I have owned the Pioneer combo and the Sony combo and had extensive time with the DRZ. I would say I agree with him. I think the DRZ is a nice head unit, but certainly not the best as many would claim, but then again its all in the ears of the person listening.

But again, maybe I should be hearing the same things as everyone, I don't know.


----------



## chad

skylar112 said:


> I think that comment is laughable and rather unnecessary. Why thank him for his time if you plan on insulting him?  He's allowed to have an opinion. Thats pretty much what sound is. Not everyone perceives it the same way. What you hear may not be what he hears, not sure if you knew that or not.
> 
> I don't know, I have owned the Pioneer combo and the Sony combo and had extensive time with the DRZ. I would say I agree with him. I think the DRZ is a nice head unit, but certainly not the best as many would claim, but then again its all in the ears of the person listening.
> 
> But again, maybe I should be hearing the same things as everyone, I don't know.


X2 I have no expierience with any of the units, but good gawd, the guy gave HIS review... it's not a multiple choice test, he's entitled to his opinion.


----------



## skylar112

chad said:


> X2 I have no expierience with any of the units, but good gawd, the guy gave HIS review... it's not a multiple choice test, he's entitled to his opinion.


It shows an absolute lack of respect for other members. No wonder why foreigners think americans are rude. Rutger thank you for your review. It was wonderful and insightful.


----------



## low

avi,
the guy was nice enough to get all the equipment, set it up and give his personal review...and yet you say its laughable? that sucks...if he goes and checks his install, you should check your attitude in return.


----------



## Vestax

Wow, a lot of bold statements in this thread. 

The thing I dont' understand is how can the DRZ puts HU's like the NAK, the Mc, and the Denon to shame ..... when they don't have any processing?


----------



## rutger j

I´ll keep everything hooked up so that anyone who wants to can come and listen.
And make their own opinion.

And no offence taken, everyone is free to have their opinion.
I gave You mine and are willing to let anyone have a listen for themself.

Can´t do more then that I think..?

Sincerely
Rutger


----------



## low

^
hey rutger,
thanks for the review and for taking the time put all the equipment together to share amongst us.

cool beans!


----------



## skylar112

rutger j said:


> I´ll keep everything hooked up so that anyone who wants to can come and listen.
> And make their own opinion.
> 
> And no offence taken, everyone is free to have their opinion.
> I gave You mine and are willing to let anyone have a listen for themself.
> 
> Can´t do more then that I think..?
> 
> Sincerely
> Rutger



Rutger, you are a gentleman. Thanks again for your honest review.


----------



## JAG

I thanked Rutger , because he took the time to do the test and write his review , and I sincerely thank him for that. But after reading his comments, I just as sincerely feel there is something wrong with his set-up , drivers , install , or perception of how music really sounds. I have my own opinion , the right to that opinion , and the right to express my opinion of HIS opinion. 
Did I intentionally try to hurt Rutger's feelings ? Not at all.
Do I feel his opinion is truly laughable ? VERY , VERY much so.
When I owned my shop in Tx years ago , that Sony was considered VERY inferior to the McIntosh , Alpine 7909 Anniv model , and Clarion DRX that I sold then. The DRZ easily bests all of the above mentioned units.
The P9 ? Well , that is not good enough to be a boat anchor for my own tastes. Sterile , lifeless , bright , this , ect , ect ....
Sorry if I offended you sensitive types , but I will continue to reserve the right to express myself , especially when I have extensive experience with the subject.
Thank you


----------



## johny_gudhel

Hmmm, I'd change AVI to ******* in my opinion. 
Thanks for the review, there are some flaws, I am sure, but definitely there is an effort to contributre


----------



## JAG

Autiophile said:


> Express your opinion with regard to the equipment. Don't be an ******* to the guy who put in the time to write a review in order to share his own opinion and then defend yourself by saying you have the right to express yours. Write another review of the DRZ or say "I disagree" and then explain why. No need to call the effort "laughable".
> 
> The fact that you owned a shop (which you repeat often apparently in case someone missed it) doesn't make your opinion any more valid than the OP's, regardless of your experiences.


No thanks , I stick to my guns. Live with it.


----------



## JAG

Let me put this another way :

*I read it ; I laughed.*

Next , I wondered to myself exactly WHAT could be wrong with Rutger's test.


----------



## Dan

rutger j said:


> well, my deck gets close to smoking hot even when I use it indoors.
> And for some reason it doesn´t play three cd´s, two of them being the car audio organisations cd I compete in...!!!
> 
> The other cd is Alicia Keys...
> 
> And, when I compared it to my newly bought Sony C90+xdp 4000 it got its a$$ kicked...
> Now all I need to test (or should that be buy!!  ) is a Pioneer P90+dsp to compare the three of the...
> 
> Sincerely
> Rutger



I really think that there is a strong possibility that your unit could be malfunctioning somehow. This could explain why your review of the DRZ is the odd one out of the bunch.


----------



## skylar112

AVI,

I'm known for being confrontational and a outspoken ******* on ECA. Though I've been very good here, I will have to start by saying I've pretty much have enough of your ****. 

You go around bashing others for expressing their views, if they are not what you'd like to hear. If anything I think you are the sensitive one. Who are you that people should listen to you?

You owned a shop? Tell me something I haven't heard this hour. No one cares you worked at a shop or owned 10 of them. That doesn't mean that you know what you are talking about. I've worked and installed at quite a few high end shops and guess what, they couldn't hear well, or tune. I put you in that catagory.

Another thing I've been following your threads on caraudio years ago. Pretty much saying you've tested and owned everything under the sun. The sad thing is I've heard from the people that sold some of these things to the shop you were at the time, and they can't even show records that you or your shop ever owned the specific product that you've tested. So back to my question. Who are you? That people should listen to you? When half of the "heartfelt reviews" from you are false and full of ****!!! You have lost all credibility on anything you have said. I don't believe a ****ng word you have said and say. As you might have never ever even seen the real product in real life. Its quite pathetic that you have to lie about something like that. And then speak up obnoxiously just to make it seem like you know it all. When in reality it has only branded you as a needy, insecure, lying idiot.

And if you are going to a know it all, you have to provide a solution. Thats how a real know it all does it. You can't say this is wrong and that is wrong without providing a solution. Another fact that proves you ARE a fraud.

Your lack is respect is absurd. Oh you've used Nakamichi, Denon, etc all these brands? Whatever please stop dragging these high end names out of your mouth. The more they come out of your mouth the more they will be associated with you. So please stop ruining brands by keeping them out of your mouth. 

I don't have to prove how much how an ******* you are to this forum. I think you are doing a phenominal job as it is. All I can say is quit while you are ahead. You are a "high end" douche, and your opinions don't mean ****. 

I don't hate you, and I don't have problems with you at all. I barely know you. However the little bit that I wish I don't know about you is that you are a piece of **** human being as far as the forum goes. So please if you have nothing REAL from your true experiances to say, or positive to contribute

SHUT THE **** UP!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dan

Damn I can see the vein on your forehead through my computer screen


----------



## skylar112

Dan said:


> Damn I can see the vein on your forehead through my computer screen


haha, Im not angry. I just need to let everyone know that this guy is false on the things that he says and then he bashes others for disagreeing with him Im not angry at all. Im at work I would do anything to keep myself busy. This was a perfect opportunity to call someone out on a few things. I hope for all you guys that are going to Marvs meet this sat that meets this guy. I hope he's not nearly as much as a douchebag as he is on here.


----------



## NaamanF

rutger j said:


> I´ll keep everything hooked up so that anyone who wants to can come and listen.
> And make their own opinion.
> 
> And no offence taken, everyone is free to have their opinion.
> I gave You mine and are willing to let anyone have a listen for themself.
> 
> Can´t do more then that I think..?
> 
> Sincerely
> Rutger


Having owned and loved the CDX-C90/XDP4000X combo I would agree with you 100%.


----------



## alphakenny1

Although I do disagree with AVI on A LOT of things I've had the opportunity to actually meet him at the mini bay area meet we had about a month ago and he is actually a very cool guy. Very enthusiastic about car audio and thats always a plus. 

But I'm in the same boat as skylar, autiophile, etc. He could have stated it a bit differently and just simply stated that he disagrees and should have asked politely how he setup everything. instead of being very rude and just said it was "laughable." The funny thing he speaks as if his word is the truth and thats my problem.


----------



## SteveLPfreak

I've used all (3) combos listed, however, I only got the use the Sony combo for a couple of days. I'd have to agree with AVI's assessment, just maybe not his delivery.

I thought the all three sounded about the same when properly setup. I'd give the nod to the DRZ-9255 just 'cause it's so easy to use and flexible. I've never had any trouble playing any CD's and mine has never shut down. The DRZ-9255 can get quite hot. I wonder if your's (rutger) has been shutting down due to excessive heat? I have a big dash with a lot of air space around the deck and PS.


----------



## VaVroom1

rutger j said:


> more notes.
> 
> With the Sony combo hooked up the music didn´t come from the speakers, it sort of...well, you could almost see the venue the music portraited in front of you.
> 
> With the Pioneer and Clarion hooked up you could trace the music to the speakers, clearly hearing that the music wasn´t beside and "all around" the speakers.
> 
> Also, when I turned the volume up with the Sony, my speakers eventually said -"enough"
> But up to that point it sounded awesome, not stressed or messed up as was the case with the Pioneer on high volumes.
> No, the Sony just rocked on until something else said -"enough is enough"
> 
> Sincerely
> Rutger


Thank you for taking the time for the review. I own the C90/XDP4000 comb0. To add on to the review, besides the XO limitations, the display is too dim to be read under daylight. some units is susceptible to missing pixels but nothing close to as bad as the alpine 7990 display. 
and yeah, the DRZ runs hot.


----------



## JAG

skylar112 said:


> AVI,
> 
> I'm known for being confrontational and a outspoken ******* on ECA. Though I've been very good here, I will have to start by saying I've pretty much have enough of your ****.
> 
> You go around bashing others for expressing their views, if they are not what you'd like to hear. If anything I think you are the sensitive one. Who are you that people should listen to you?
> 
> You owned a shop? Tell me something I haven't heard this hour. No one cares you worked at a shop or owned 10 of them. That doesn't mean that you know what you are talking about. I've worked and installed at quite a few high end shops and guess what, they couldn't hear well, or tune. I put you in that catagory.
> 
> Another thing I've been following your threads on caraudio years ago. Pretty much saying you've tested and owned everything under the sun. The sad thing is I've heard from the people that sold some of these things to the shop you were at the time, and they can't even show records that you or your shop ever owned the specific product that you've tested. So back to my question. Who are you? That people should listen to you? When half of the "heartfelt reviews" from you are false and full of ****!!! You have lost all credibility on anything you have said. I don't believe a ****ng word you have said and say. As you might have never ever even seen the real product in real life. Its quite pathetic that you have to lie about something like that. And then speak up obnoxiously just to make it seem like you know it all. When in reality it has only branded you as a needy, insecure, lying idiot.
> 
> And if you are going to a know it all, you have to provide a solution. Thats how a real know it all does it. You can't say this is wrong and that is wrong without providing a solution. Another fact that proves you ARE a fraud.
> 
> Your lack is respect is absurd. Oh you've used Nakamichi, Denon, etc all these brands? Whatever please stop dragging these high end names out of your mouth. The more they come out of your mouth the more they will be associated with you. So please stop ruining brands by keeping them out of your mouth.
> 
> I don't have to prove how much how an ******* you are to this forum. I think you are doing a phenominal job as it is. All I can say is quit while you are ahead. You are a "high end" douche, and your opinions don't mean ****.
> 
> I don't hate you, and I don't have problems with you at all. I barely know you. However the little bit that I wish I don't know about you is that you are a piece of **** human being as far as the forum goes. So please if you have nothing REAL from your true experiances to say, or positive to contribute
> 
> SHUT THE **** UP!!!!!!!!


What ? You don't know me child ? I am your father .... I am God.  
It's just hell when you can't get the other guy upset , huh ?


----------



## JAG

To all of you who have your panties in a huge wad ....

Go back , and carefully read what I said ....
I meant every damned word of it. 
It was not rude , it was sincere. I did NOT bash Rutger personally, nor try and insult him. I stated my straight forward feelings , in a straight forward way.
I did indeed laugh at his findings. I did indeed question what was possibly wrong. *I will indeed do so again if I feel that way.*
I challenge you ... READ IT AGAIN. 
Then take your Midol , check your pad , and go to bed. You are being waaaay over sensitive , waaaay argumentative , and just plain silly.
I still stick by exactly what I said , and wonder how Rutger didn't seem to be offended , but YOU obviously were. My opinion , and the way it was stated , is just fine. I sleep well tonight ... Cheers


----------



## dbphelps

Ok, if we can get back to the topic at hand here, how do these 'reference' setups compare to say my favorite, the Alpine CDA-7949/PXA-H600 combo?

I personally feel, compared to the P9 combo, it sounds quite a bit better, and having compared it side-by-side with the DRZ, I would still choose the Alpine 7949/H600 due to a much more 'lifelike' sound (the DRZ had a 'sterile' sound to it, as if it was processed too much, like they went for more noise removal, more like trying to make things more dynamic/dramatic and not puristic signal replay)... I will note that you *really* need to do a/b comparisons to determine such 'audible' differences, as in if you listened to one in one car, then went and listened to the other in another car, you would be hard pressed to tell much of a difference as they are both head and shoulders above the majority of the headunits out there...

I have not heard the Sony setup mentioned, but I have had a chance to a/b the 7949/h600 combo against a 7909 and I still prefer the 7949/H600 for not only puristic and subjective sound quality, but also for some of the processing it is able to due in regards to auto-equalization of the bass in a mobile environment (something I feel is way misunderstood/not really accepted/valued by most as it sets up a puristic flatline in the most difficult to obtain area of the listening spectrum in an automotive environment as it not only deals with EQ'ing the output, but also dealing with reflections, time alignment and phase. thus taking cabin-specific nuances out of the equation)...


----------



## Rbsarve

As I happen to know Rutger and has had him as co-judge on some events I do have a fair amound of regard for his ears. 

But I also know that everyone hears differently. 

What you guys have to realize is that this test was done indoors with some of the most merciless speakers around, the Thiel& Partners (also known as Accuton) ceramics. With an amp that is really good.

It would be interresting to do it in a blind test, I do suspect that the troubles he has had with the DRZ colors his opinion a bit. Haven't used one enough to have one myself.

Agree with him fully on the P9´s sound. That´s why I usually sticks with the PXA-H701. Fuller sound and very good units if you get a working one.


----------



## skylar112

AVI said:


> To all of you who have your panties in a huge wad ....
> 
> Go back , and carefully read what I said ....
> I meant every damned word of it.
> It was not rude , it was sincere. I did NOT bash Rutger personally, nor try and insult him. I stated my straight forward feelings , in a straight forward way.
> I did indeed laugh at his findings. I did indeed question what was possibly wrong. *I will indeed do so again if I feel that way.*
> I challenge you ... READ IT AGAIN.
> Then take your Midol , check your pad , and go to bed. You are being waaaay over sensitive , waaaay argumentative , and just plain silly.
> I still stick by exactly what I said , and wonder how Rutger didn't seem to be offended , but YOU obviously were. My opinion , and the way it was stated , is just fine. I sleep well tonight ... Cheers



No one is going to go back to read what you said. No one cares. I guess much of the forum has their panties in a bunch huh? Since many many and many forum members can't stand you to begin with. I know, I've gotten many emails about you being retarded. You can stick by your guns all you want. 

NO ONE CARES ABOUT YOU!
NO ONE LIKES YOU!

Keep being a keyboard jockey. Keep making outrageous claims like the Boston oval sub is the greatest blah blah blah!! That was laughable   . Yeah guys, this is the guy to take advise from, I really take his opinions seriously  . Probably saw it in a review and took it as his own and fabricated an opinion. You've been a canker sore in this forum. No one is upset, you're insignificant enough to not generate any emotions, certainly not from me. So please do us all a favor, stop polluting our beloved forum with your presence. Please take your outrageous claims, and unnecessary counterproductive attitude to another forum. No one needs it here, and certainly no one cares. So please gracefully bowout and stop de-evolutionizing our forum. We're all here to learn, not to hear you talk about nonsense.


----------



## JAX

this was a review on the 9255...wasnt it....? .....

I have to say...everyone has their opinion but it doesnt mean only yours is right and theirs is wrong..thats why its called an opinion...its yours not the worlds...

thats fine...

but the guy did go out of his way to do this which is more than I can afford to do and I thank him ....

calling his review/opinion "laughable" is rude....its not a complimentary term...

should have worded it right but you didnt..

Least you could do now is appologize for your lack of respect..you can have your opinion ...thats not what makes you wrong...its you lack of respect to the other guy for his efforts and not recognizing your mistake and owning up to it.


----------



## WLDock

Come On guys....this is DIY Mobile Audio not CarAudioForum....
What's up with the silliness? Why must AVI assume that something MUST be wrong with his setup because he likes the DRZ the least?

*You guys realize we are in the year 2007, right?*

Those decks have been out for a bit now and we all know that you can talk to a hundred guys and get complete opposite opinions about them. This is nothing new. The P9 vs. DRZ for sound debate is such a personal debate that there is really no need to talk about it anymore. And the legendary C90 combo will always be though of as a great sounding.....it just lacked solid usable options. Many have moved pass it because something like the P9 Combo offers MUCH better tuning options. Still, the SONY diehards will never let their C90's go.

Unless we all show up at the same place and compare these decks at the same time under the same circumstances lets stop this debate over the sound of decks because it just really is not worth it. I think any of those deck have enough going on that they can get the listener involved in the music and all are already LOCKS for the top 20 decks/combos of the 80's, 90's, 00's. 

*So what the fuss?* 

NO ONE MAN has enough years and knowledge in audio to tell another man what deck he should or should not like or what his ears should hear or should not hear! We Like What We Like and We Hear What We Hear! So what if one guy runs a DRZ and another guy runs a C90 and another guy runs a P9???
They are at the head of the pack....At least they are not running a DUAL or a Legacy....

The DRZ is a great deck. Let's stop the fighting and keep the good natured open attitude alive here at DIYMA. 

THE SPIRIT OF DIYMA LIVES!!!


----------



## skylar112

I don't think there is any bickering about how people perceive these headunits. Everyone is entitled to their own opinions and thought. At least according to everyone else on this forum but one. The bickering is more about the lack of respect for others from a wanna be . That is all. Lack of respect can't go unnoticed. And yes I agree lets go back to the good nature open attitude of DIYMA of the yesteryears. However when there is such blatant ignorant rude offender ruining the flow of things. I will be there speaking my mind as well. I have very little tolerance for retards. So yes may the spirit of diyma live on.


----------



## FoxPro5

As far as my experience with AVI, he's a nice guy and has some great experience to show. Rude? Yes. I'll intentions? No, just honest. He's made his mind up that the DRZ is the best. When someone say's it's not, he laughs. 

I like anyone's experince with anything. It always has value to me. So thanks for the thoughts on the DRZ, Ruger. 

I only have experience with the P9 and I do tend to agree with the 'coldness' and 'metallic' type sound. Not sure if that's just the Pioneer sound or if it's coloration. But that's definitely splitting hairs cause I have this thing called an EQ and I can change the sound any way I want!!


----------



## truejoker

rutger j said:


> well....yes
> 
> Since english is only my second language, and therefore I don´t know so many fancy words, the explanations of how I percieved the sounds from these "machines" can sometimes be...well, simple.
> So, please, bare with me on this...
> so do i so please bare wite me too
> Ok, here goes:
> 
> I started the comparison with the Pioneer and Sony combo hooked up beside each other, since these two was the main contenders to get into my own car.
> 
> Xo points was choosen to 4khz and 24db.
> This due to the AWFUL XO on the Sony.
> Ok, I must say this so that everbody knows it.
> The Sony combo has some major flaws, and they´re big enough too make someone have second thought of a purchase. did this machin seles right now as a new one ?
> 
> In third position:
> Clarion DRZ 9255
> 
> I´ve had this machine a little over a year and have been very pleased with it when it comes to how it sounds.
> Its "use-it-everyday" performance hasn´t been the best, the biggest concern being that it didn´t play the EMMA cd´s that´s being used when I compete what is the problem with that cd in particular ? other cd it read good ? or any now and then it don't read ? .
> It has also shut down two times without any reason or explanation.
> However, it did work again after some "rest"...
> Compared too the other two in this comparison it lacks details and it sounds as if there´s a thick blanket or something in front of the speakers.
> I would say that the DRZ 9255 is a machine for those that don´t want to go "all out" and buy a cd+external dsp (Pioneer P9+DEQ9 for instance) but also feels that a Pioneer P88 is a litte bit to "simple" for them.
> For these people the Clarion DRZ 9255 is a superb machine with its 4-way XO and simple 5 band EQ.
> It´s a little better then the "simpler" Pioneer P88 and Alpine 9855, but not as good as the High-End machines such as Pioneer P9 combon.
> Ps! feel free too ask me questions about the review/comparison test.


first of all thank's very mach on the informativ review ' i glad i see it .
but i have somthing i don't understand . you said that the difrence between the 88 and the drz is not mach . i heard the 88 . and it seem to me that this is way to long to put them in the same category . is there a a way that there is problem with the install of the drz ? beacose it seem that you have problem with him , maby this is the problem ? did you here it in another install ?
i don't want that it will look like somthing ' i jast want to know for myself , and in my location i can't comper them . so any input will appriciate .
thanks in advance


----------



## zky

skylar112 said:


> AVI,
> 
> *I'm known for being confrontational and a outspoken ******* on ECA*. Though I've been very good here, I will have to start by saying I've pretty much have enough of your ****.
> 
> You go around bashing others for expressing their views, if they are not what you'd like to hear. If anything I think you are the sensitive one. Who are you that people should listen to you?
> 
> You owned a shop? Tell me something I haven't heard this hour. No one cares you worked at a shop or owned 10 of them. That doesn't mean that you know what you are talking about. I've worked and installed at quite a few high end shops and guess what, they couldn't hear well, or tune. I put you in that catagory.
> 
> Another thing I've been following your threads on caraudio years ago. Pretty much saying you've tested and owned everything under the sun. The sad thing is I've heard from the people that sold some of these things to the shop you were at the time, and they can't even show records that you or your shop ever owned the specific product that you've tested. So back to my question. Who are you? That people should listen to you? When half of the "heartfelt reviews" from *you are false and full of *****!!! You have lost all credibility on anything you have said. *I don't believe a ****ng word you have said and say*. As you might have never ever even seen the real product in real life. Its quite pathetic that you have to lie about something like that. And then speak up obnoxiously just to make it seem like you know it all. When in reality it has only branded *you as a needy, insecure, lying idiot.*
> 
> And if you are going to a know it all, you have to provide a solution. Thats how a real know it all does it. You can't say this is wrong and that is wrong without providing a solution. Another fact that proves *you ARE a fraud.*
> 
> Your lack is respect is absurd. Oh you've used Nakamichi, Denon, etc all these brands? Whatever please stop dragging these high end names out of your mouth. The more they come out of your mouth the more they will be associated with you. So please stop ruining brands by keeping them out of your mouth.
> 
> I don't have to prove how much how an ******* you are to this forum. I think you are doing a phenominal job as it is. All I can say is quit while you are ahead. You are a "high end" douche, and *your opinions don't mean *****.
> 
> I don't hate you, and I don't have problems with you at all. I barely know you. However the little bit that I wish I don't know about you is that you are a piece of **** human being as far as the forum goes. So please if you have nothing REAL from your true experiances to say, or positive to contribute
> 
> *SHUT THE **** UP*!!!!!!!!





skylar112 said:


> No one is going to go back to read what you said. No one cares. I guess much of the forum has their panties in a bunch huh? Since many many and many forum members can't stand you to begin with. I know, I've gotten many emails about you being retarded. You can stick by your guns all you want.
> 
> *NO ONE CARES ABOUT YOU!
> NO ONE LIKES YOU!*
> 
> Keep being a keyboard jockey. Keep making outrageous claims like the Boston oval sub is the greatest blah blah blah!! That was laughable   . Yeah guys, this is the guy to take advise from, I really take his opinions seriously  . Probably saw it in a review and took it as his own and fabricated an opinion. You've been a canker sore in this forum. No one is upset, you're insignificant enough to not generate any emotions, certainly not from me. So please do us all a favor, stop polluting our beloved forum with your presence. Please take your outrageous claims, and unnecessary counterproductive attitude to another forum. No one needs it here, and certainly no one cares. So please gracefully bowout and stop de-evolutionizing our forum.* We're all here to learn, not to hear you talk about nonsense*.



I just read this thread found some very interesting reviews and seen some very eye itching comments..First off i think AVI expressed his opinions maybe in a too straight forward way and should have been more sensitive, but apart from that i dont think hes mean in anyway. But you skylar on the otherhand been swearing constantly and saying pretty offensive words as highlighted. You're trying to saying how insensitive AVI was but take a good look at your previous posts...even worse. I dont see the author of the review saying anything about AVI comments all i see I you and yours offensive words keep coming out of your mouth...



> *...you are false and full of *****
> *I don't believe a ****ng word you have said and say*
> *you ARE a fraud.*
> *you as a needy, insecure, lying idiot.*
> *SHUT THE **** UP*


some very "good" bold statements there, a little bit more insentive then laughable dont you think?




> *NO ONE CARES ABOUT YOU!
> NO ONE LIKES YOU!*


How do you know that no one likes & cares abt him? i've been in this forum abt 20 mins and i already like him more than you. Thats again a very stupid and insensitive comment.

Keeping in mind that no other members expressed their opinion against AVI like you did.



> *...your opinions don't mean *****.


If it doesnt mean anything then why you made sush a big scene about it, again love the way you put the words together..top quality english there!

..and I was going to say something but you've already said it so i guess i wont have to.


> *I'm known for being confrontational and a outspoken ******* on ECA*


----------



## 6spdcoupe

You just joined today and your one post of contribution is in a month old thread and doesnt even cary relevance to the thread? Instead a ton of searching of one mans posts and only the ones directed towards another member, a little crush perhaps?


----------



## skylar112

zky said:


> I just read this thread found some very interesting reviews and seen some very eye itching comments..First off i think AVI expressed his opinions maybe in a too straight forward way and should have been more sensitive, but apart from that i dont think hes mean in anyway. But you skylar on the otherhand been swearing constantly and saying pretty offensive words as highlighted. You're trying to saying how insensitive AVI was but take a good look at your previous posts...even worse. I dont see the author of the review saying anything about AVI comments all i see I you and yours offensive words keep coming out of your mouth...
> 
> 
> 
> some very "good" bold statements there, a little bit more insentive then laughable dont you think?
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know that no one likes & cares abt him? i've been in this forum abt 20 mins and i already like him more than you. Thats again a very stupid and insensitive comment.
> 
> Keeping in mind that no other members expressed their opinion against AVI like you did.
> 
> 
> If it doesnt mean anything then why you made sush a big scene about it, again love the way you put the words together..top quality english there!
> 
> ..and I was going to say something but you've already said it so i guess i wont have to.




Hey Nancy, unless you jumped in on time, your opinions are worthless.


----------



## zky

6spdcoupe said:


> You just joined today and your one post of contribution is in a month old thread and doesnt even cary relevance to the thread? Instead a ton of searching of one mans posts and only the ones directed towards another member, a little crush perhaps?


i know that i might sound like what you've said and if my first post doesnt make much of a good impression then its too bad. Even though i said tons of stuff about skylar posts it doesnt mean i hate him its just that he could have been more polite towards other members...anyway i think this is a great site in general and review particular and Im here to learn a thing or two about audio.

Bottom line is im not here to judge anyone and to skylar if you feel offended by my post the i guess appology are in order...but please do consider your own posts to others. I dunno maybe alittle politeness toward others could greatly enhance the atmosphere.

If you think my posts is a bunch of crap then by all means ignore it


----------



## skylar112

zky said:


> Bottom line is im not here to judge anyone and to skylar if you feel offended by my post the i guess appology are in order


First and foremost welcome to the forum. I'm not offended at all. Its just peculiar that first post on a forum someone comes out guns blazing. 




zky said:


> ...but please do consider your own posts to others. I dunno maybe alittle politeness toward others could greatly enhance the atmosphere.


I'm very well aware of my actions. Much thought has been given before I go on my "rants." I always have data to back my rants up. I am very well aware that I can express myself rather heavy handedly. Though I have little tolerance for rudeness from people and people giving false information. Though it is hypocritical that I act out because it can be viewed as being rude too, but like you said too bad.



zky said:


> i know that i might sound like what you've said and if my first post doesnt make much of a good impression then its too bad.


And if thats your attitude you have zero room to talk. It just the internet people will get over it. I can't promise that I will change my behavior, but I will say that I've had blessing from the moderators for my actions on all the forums that I've had disagreements on. So say what you will.



zky said:


> If you think my posts is a bunch of crap then by all means ignore it


Trust me I'm not losing a wink of sleep over it.


----------



## zky

When i said "its too bad" i meant for me...Anyway now thats every is settled. I have a question  

well i have the eclipse E7703AVX (http://www.eclipse-web.com.au/avx/index.html) but im thinking of changing it to the clarion hx-d2. Im fully aware that it doesnt play mp3s and vcd or dvd but im thinking of going pure, rich quality sound and man i love the classic looking x2 among other things... well what im asking is: is it worth it???


----------



## zky

When i said "its too bad" i meant for me...Anyway now thats every is settled. I have a question  

well i have the eclipse E7703AVX but im thinking of changing it to the clarion hx-d2. Im fully aware that it doesnt play mp3s and vcd or dvd but im thinking of going pure, rich quality sound and man i love the classic looking x2 among other things... well what im asking is: is it worth upgrading the eclipse to the clarion???


----------



## skylar112

zky said:


> When i said "its too bad" i meant for me...Anyway now thats every is settled. I have a question
> 
> well i have the eclipse E7703AVX but im thinking of changing it to the clarion hx-d2. Im fully aware that it doesnt play mp3s and vcd or dvd but im thinking of going pure, rich quality sound and man i love the classic looking x2 among other things... well what im asking is: is it worth upgrading the eclipse to the clarion???


First what does the rest of your equipment consist? 

I think you have to consider how bad do you want the SQ? I don't think the SQ gained is worth the practicality lost. Meaning that unless you plan to compete regularly the extra SQ gained isn't worth losing the ability to play vcd, mp3 or any other format. When you are driving so much road noise, engine noise, and not to mention your attention divided that the SQ gained is neglible. In my humble opinion I don't think its worth losing the ability to play numerous formats at the gaining SQ in a car. However if you are reaching for sonic nirvana then you should go for the HX-D2. It depends on you.


----------



## zky

hrms...ur absolutely right. But I was thinking of buying the clarion vcz625 as well and the clarion tb581p too. Again Im not sure If that whole package is worth upgrading from the eclipse *sight* I dun wanna shed out like 4 grand for something that could end up sound like my good old eclipse...

btw its gay how i cant post links yet otherwise i would have post the links to make it easier.



> First what does the rest of your equipment consist?


well right now i only have the eclipse as my main player with 4 spks and 2 tweeters..if i upgrade to the clarions i would prbly buy the hx, vcz and the tb as well as a new soundstream 1200w 5 channel amp...maybe some new spks and tweeters. come to think of it i think its gonna cost me more than 4 grand.


----------



## Locke

zky said:


> hrms...ur absolutely right. But I was thinking of buying the clarion vcz625 as well and the clarion tb581p too. Again Im not sure If that whole package is worth upgrading from the eclipse *sight* I dun wanna shed out like 4 grand for something that could end up sound like my good old eclipse...
> 
> btw its gay how i cant post links yet otherwise i would have post the links to make it easier.
> 
> 
> 
> well right now i only have the eclipse as my main player with 4 spks and 2 tweeters..if i upgrade to the clarions i would prbly buy the hx, vcz and the tb as well as a new soundstream 1200w 5 channel amp...maybe some new spks and tweeters. come to think of it i think its gonna cost me more than 4 grand.



maybe you can get a deal on som F1 gear if your going to spend that much


----------



## zky

um...i tried searching around but couldnt find any


----------



## Locke

post a WTB ad in the FS section, there were some around


----------



## quality_sound

The 9255 will work with Clarion's iPod adapter so you can still have mp3 capability. Let me know if you're looking for a 9255, I'm selling mine.


----------



## zky

got it!!!!

i was thinking of using one of my house amp in the car (it has digital in). I"ll be using the digital out from the clarion...will I be able to adjust that time alignments still? and you guy think i should use the preouts or the digital out?

cheers

edit: by the way thanks quality_sound saw ur post right after i bought mine...


----------



## rutger j

truejoker said:


> first of all thank's very mach on the informativ review ' i glad i see it .
> but i have somthing i don't understand . you said that the difrence between the 88 and the drz is not mach . i heard the 88 . and it seem to me that this is way to long to put them in the same category . is there a a way that there is problem with the install of the drz ? beacose it seem that you have problem with him , maby this is the problem ? did you here it in another install ?
> i don't want that it will look like somthing ' i jast want to know for myself , and in my location i can't comper them . so any input will appriciate .
> thanks in advance


sorry for my really late answer.

The HU´s were all "installed" in my livingroom when I auditioned them.
They all had the same condition to work with, one battery charged with a charger, driving two Genesis Dual Mono Xtreme amps providing amplification for two Thiel & Partner C²92-2x6 and two Theil & Partner C²12-6.
No EQ were used and the XO point was 4khz.

The DRZ 9255 was installed in my former competition car, a VW Corrado, when it had all the problems I mentioned.
At the moment it is "installed" in my livingroom, and the problems remain.
When I insert a cd I have too tap, quite hard, on top of the cd-player.
When I do this I can clearly hear that something sort of "grab on to" the cd.
I can hear a "klick", and soon thereafter the cd begins to play.
If I´m lucky that is.....sometimes the cd doesn´t "klick" and therefore it can´t be played...

Unfortunatly I had too give the Pioneer P9 back to its owner, so the latest test was between the Sony and the Clarion.

And my "verdict" stands.
1. Sony
2. Pioneer
3. Clarion

The Clarion lacks dynamics and is far less detailed. It sounds...well, sort of muted. 
But its biggest drawback is its lack of dynamics...
On the plus side the soundstage isn´t as big as it is with Sony.
You get a more cosy feeling with the Clarion compared to the Sony.
The recording that was played as if it was a live concert at Wembley on the Sony, sounds like a small and cosy jam session in a small bar or something with the Clarion.
And, thanks to its lack of details, you don´t hear the small deviations and backgrounds sounds (that you can clearly hear with the Sony), hence You can focus on the really good midrange (= ie voices).

More questions?  

Sincerely
Rutger


----------



## ocuriel

I agree completely with your above statement. It does hold back a little on the top end without any eq adjustments. It comes alive with some eq though. Great wide & big soundstage. Imo, I think this head unit is perefect for metal tweeters.


----------



## truejoker

rutger j said:


> sorry for my really late answer.
> 
> 
> Unfortunatly I had too give the Pioneer P9 back to its owner, so the latest test was between the Sony and the Clarion.
> 
> And my "verdict" stands.
> 1. Sony
> 2. Pioneer
> 3. Clarion
> 
> The Clarion lacks dynamics and is far less detailed. It sounds...well, sort of muted.
> But its biggest drawback is its lack of dynamics...
> On the plus side the soundstage isn´t as big as it is with Sony.
> You get a more cosy feeling with the Clarion compared to the Sony.
> The recording that was played as if it was a live concert at Wembley on the Sony, sounds like a small and cosy jam session in a small bar or something with the Clarion.
> And, thanks to its lack of details, you don´t hear the small deviations and backgrounds sounds (that you can clearly hear with the Sony), hence You can focus on the really good midrange (= ie voices).
> 
> More questions?
> 
> Sincerely
> Rutger


thanks a lot for the answer . my bud lack that in the mean time i bought the HX2 (European version ). but the truth is , that i can't get hold on the sony , and i don't like the pioneer . so when i will install it i will hope that i will like it more then you .
but thanks very match anyhow


----------



## rutger j

well, I had the Clarion when I got 15 points (out of 15) for "listening pleasure" on a competition, so it´s not a bad HU  

With some EQ, and equipment that suits the Clarions sound, you can get/have a good sounding set up.

Good luck with Your install.

Sincerely
Rutger


----------



## less

Ok, this may be a time that I can get some input - now that things have settled down a bit. For some time now, I have been toying with the idea of getting rid of my very versatile h/u processor combo (Alpine IVA-W200 - PXA/H701) in favor of something which has more focus on sound quality alone. 

I still use the video portion of the set up and its handy at times - like when I get one of those 6 hour waits at the pain managment doctors office! On the other hand, it seems faily easy for me to get suitable video just using my video ipods video out option, running the two audio lines to an aux input and the video output to a separate video monitor mounted elsewhere... This option satisfies my need for video at times, but would allow me to upgrade my h/u sound quality substantially.

So offhand, I see very few options in terms of truly better sounding head units that have the potential to REALLY make enough sonic difference to justify the hassle and expense. Right now the two biggest contenders are: A used McIntosh MX-406 (or if i get lucky on price a Mc 4000/5000 combo), or the Clarion- DRZ9255. I have not heard either of these, but feel quite comfortable with the McIntosh simply because they have never built anything that wasn't very near the best available, and the 9255 comes with a lot of reviews and such stating its high quality.

As for the McIntosh, I would lose a number of features to go to its "straight wire with gain" philosophical approach. It has a single aux input for my Ipod, but I would have to return to hand controlling the ipod - good and bad, since I prefer the ipod's controls over any head unit I have seen and I have a very attractive and convenient mount for it on the sideof my console. I would either have to go with passive crossovers or buy a suitable active crossover outboard - and I don't have a clue as to what would work well there. Also, I currently get zero noise by running the Ai-net cable and optical cable from front to back - and I would have to invest in another bundle of costly rca patches.

On to the Clarion, which would cause less issue in some areas. It won't play mp3's - oh well, I don't use them as even my 80gig ipod is filled with wav files in almost every case. Neither of the units will allow me to use any nice DTS discs or DVD-A's in my collection, but I have stripped most of these and converted them into high quality CDs anyhow. It has the processing power to do active xovers and time alignment, both of which are useful and something I don't want to do without. Since Clarion bought McIntosh, the design concepts must be similar, but you just know that the McIntosh is built like a rock and simply won't wear out. 

As for aesthetics, I have blue interior lighting in my little 06 civic coupe, and matching that would be nice... that gives the McIntosh a bit of an edge, but now a blue version of the clarion is available?

Has anyone (other than AVI - who already stated he prefers the clarion to even the often considered best of the best McIntosh 4000 setup) any experience between these two? Or, how about another option I have not listed here? I simply have had bad bad luck with Sony so I refuse to support them - even buying used equipment... I don't believe in planned obsolesence when it comes to large ticket items... and they most assuredly do!)

At the moment, I am using a Mcintosh 6 channel amp for front and rear and a Zapco REf 750.2 for sub stage... drivers are Rainbow Profi CS265 Kick midbass and Cal 26 tweets up front and lower priced rainbows for rear stage. I am pretty pleased with this set up so whatever I would get would have to fit in with these well.

Thanks for the input!
Less


----------



## azngotskills

there was a headunit showdown (shootout) on elitecaraudio.com...do a search


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Could try this:









Paired with this:









Or a set of this:


----------



## Thumper26

6spdcoupe said:


> Could try this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paired with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or a set of this:


:drools:


----------



## JAG

ocuriel said:


> I agree completely with your above statement. It does hold back a little on the top end without any eq adjustments. It comes alive with some eq though. Great wide & big soundstage. Imo, I think this head unit is perefect for metal tweeters.


It's also perfect for silk tweeters ....
Here's what MOST people just don't get .... The Clarion is actually not rolled off at all , but has a true flat frequency response , which as you have found out , makes for an EXTREMELY listenable sound with very little EQ.
If you measure almost ALL other brands of high end CD players though , you will find some of the upper frequencuies slightly exxagerrated. This brings a false sense of better top end , and dynamics .... Funny part of this is though , if you use these players with ANY tweeter that does not play flat to 20k ( almost ALL tweeters in car audio ) , it ends up summing to a rather flat response. The manufacturers know this , and set up their CD players accordingly. If you use those same CD players on a pair of tweeters that actually DO play accurately all the way up the freq range , they WILL SOUND somewhat bright , and even etched or thin. 
Clarion offers a TRULY flat product , that is often mistaken for being slightly dull due to this. 
Lastly , Shinjohnheard my system this past weekend , and commented on how AWESOME the Scan 7100 tweeters sounded .... He called them , and I quote " amazing " ..... And here is my point : *There is zero EQ being used above 200 hz ....* The Clarion is NOT dull in any way


----------



## ocuriel

Makes sense ^


----------



## backwoods

less said:


> Ok, this may be a time that I can get some input - now that things have settled down a bit. For some time now, I have been toying with the idea of getting rid of my very versatile h/u processor combo (Alpine IVA-W200 - PXA/H701) in favor of something which has more focus on sound quality alone.
> 
> 
> Less











got one, and absolutely love it..


----------



## azngotskills

^^^


----------



## less

Too many toys... too little time. I just wish I could get to a competition or two of national caliber so that I could hear these fine units in action. 

Az, thanks - I've read the HU showdown several times... sadly, I don't havce the bucks to go lay out for a Mc 4000/5000 system, and they did not compare the Sony C-90, which another friend tells me is simply the finest option I can find. I guess according to that, the Panasonic shown above and the Clarion are the best options for pure SQ... but the Clarion has nice processing options that fit better.

When things get better - I am going to go with either the C-90 XPD-4000 combo or the Clarion... probably a refurbed Clarion if I go that way.

Sadly, it appears that I should just stick with the combo I have for a while since I just don't have time to tweak in a totally new combo. Its time to find more rewarding employment! Health issues and the ridiculous costs of perscriptions, have ruined my finances. If you know a sick person and haven't been sick before yourself, trust me, just be nice to them... they aren't likely faking and their life probably sucks more than you can imagine !


----------



## morgan18

do you guys feel like the cd mechanism on the drz feels weak. Every time I eject my cd I feel like its going to take a crap on me. I had a bad cd once that it wouldn't read past like track 3 and then it wouldn't eject it either it would get stuck, it did come out eventually.


----------



## bdubs767

any one knwo hwo the digi outputs work on this thing?


----------



## forty5cal1911

RTFM! No seriously, no disrespect but what are you trying to do with the digital output? Are you going to a processor or are you trying to hook up an optical cd/dvd changer or something else? I don't think you've clearly stated what you are asking about the digital outputs.


----------



## bdubs767

JW whats up with its digital output....I know it is in the menu as it offers the choice to turn it on and off, but when I installed the deck I dont remeber seeing any thing labeled digital output on it.

So what is coax digi out or optical? OR some other crazy thing?


----------



## the other hated guy

6spdcoupe said:


> Could try this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paired with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or a set of this:


nice stuff homebody...now lets see some new ODR goodness


----------



## the other hated guy

backwoods said:


> got one, and absolutely love it..


one of my fav decks of all time...dude this thing rocks...but still to this day...and I haven;t played with the new odr stuff...the mac h/u IMO trumps all...


----------



## s10scooter

What is the new mac's model number?


----------



## the other hated guy

Flipx99 said:


> What is the new mac's model number?


are there new mac h/us?

I'm just refering to the mx5000...luv it...luv it....luv it


----------



## s10scooter

I have only seen the MX406 on the web site.


----------



## the other hated guy

Flipx99 said:


> I have only seen the MX406 on the web site.


the mx4000 and 5000 are japan only


----------



## 6spdcoupe

the other hated guy said:


> nice stuff homebody...now lets see some new ODR goodness


Had a few leads on em and passed. Too rich for my blood ... gots kids to feed.


----------



## the other hated guy

the other hated guy said:


> the mx4000 and 5000 are japan only


http://www.mcintosh.co.jp/product_info_sour1.0.htm#source


----------



## the other hated guy

6spdcoupe said:


> Had a few leads on em and passed. Too rich for my blood ... gots kids to feed.



aint that the damn truth...but from what I hear, the baddest hu/processor combo ever made to date....I'd like to A/B it against the mac mx5000, dct1, panny tube double din, P9, 7990 to see if it's really all that...


----------



## Whiterabbit

whats list on them, anyways? Surely can't top the nakamichi TP-1200 for MSRP...


----------



## the other hated guy

Whiterabbit said:


> whats list on them, anyways? Surely can't top the nakamichi TP-1200 for MSRP...


the combo is 7g's


----------



## Whiterabbit

im surprised. beat the TP-1200 by a grand. I suppose that is comparing a combo player and processor to just a DAC and preamp. What's list for just the cd player?


----------



## the other hated guy

Whiterabbit said:


> im surprised. beat the TP-1200 by a grand. I suppose that is comparing a combo player and processor to just a DAC and preamp. What's list for just the cd player?


I can ask....but I think "but don't hold be to this" is that with the ODR hu you can only use it with the ODR processor and isn't a stand alone player...


----------



## s2groove

TheOtherHatedGuy, are you gonna start another HU camparison? I can donate the p9 combo and a drz9255 into the mix.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

the other hated guy said:


> I can ask....but I think "but don't hold be to this" is that with the ODR hu you can only use it with the ODR processor and isn't a stand alone player...


That's correct processor or amps must be used


----------



## s2groove

Isn't there a odr headunit that can be used with the p9 proc?


----------



## the other hated guy

s2groove said:


> Isn't there a odr headunit that can be used with the p9 proc?


I think it's the other way around..the older ODR processors can be used with the p9


----------



## s2groove

I knew something was backward compatible. So how about another hu showdown around meca finals?


----------



## s10scooter

s2groove said:


> TheOtherHatedGuy, are you gonna start another HU camparison? I can donate the p9 combo and a *drz9255* into the mix.


Don't say stuff like this...

I don't want to drive out to Chatanooga again.


----------



## less

the other hated guy said:


> one of my fav decks of all time...dude this thing rocks...but still to this day...and I haven;t played with the new odr stuff...the mac h/u IMO trumps all...


but why put an actual amp in it? One or two steps from being golden from what I hear. But, then again, I haven't heard it personally... I need to get to some competitions or something!

LEsssssss


----------



## JAG

I may piss in someone's Wheaties here , but ....
About 7 years ago in my store , we sold ONLY higher end stuff. We had the McIntosh MX5000 , the DRX9255 , and the Alpine 7909 Anniv edition on the board at the same time for about a year. In that year a CLEAR pecking order was established by the large majority of everyone who listened in a comparison mode ..... The Alpine was voted to sound the best  Literally NO-ONE could hear ANY difference in the Mac and the Clarion , but then again , they are EXACTLY the same inside of course , so who was possibly going to actually hear any difference? I had ALL THREE of these decks in my car for several years , and agree the 7909 sounded the best , but only wish it had of had the features of more modern decks. I ended up selling it for $2000. I ended up with the Mac in my car for the last several years after selling the Alpine , until I replaced it with a HU that smoked it *BADLY* !!! I mean , there was zero comparison. That HU is still in my car today , because NOTHING I have tried has sounded as good yet , but I'm still always looking


----------



## the other hated guy

AVI said:


> I may piss in someone's Wheaties here , but ....
> About 7 years ago in my store , we sold ONLY higher end stuff. We had the McIntosh MX5000 , the DXZ9255 , and the Alpine 7909 Anniv edition on the board at the same time for about a year. In that year a CLEAR pecking order was established by the large majority of everyone who listened in a comparison mode ..... The Alpine was voted to sound the best  Literally NO-ONE could hear ANY difference in the Mac and the Clarion , but then again , they are EXACTLY the same inside of course , so who was possibly going to actually hear any difference? I had ALL THREE of these decks in my car for several years , and agree the 7909 sounded the best , but only wish it had of had the features of more modern decks. I ended up selling it for $2000. I ended up with the Mac in my car for the last several years after selling the Alpine , until I replaced it with a HU that smoked it *BADLY* !!! I mean , there was zero comparison. That HU is still in my car today , because NOTHING I have tried has sounded as good yet , but I'm still always looking



sorry bro a few things...the mx5000 hasn't been around that long..the 406 yes...then came the 4000..and then finally the 5000... and I have the service manuals for the mx5000 and no they are not the same hu as the 9255 and no it doesn't sound like the 9255 either...


----------



## 6spdcoupe

Your right Randy, the 9255 is much better...


----------



## JAG

the other hated guy said:


> sorry bro a few things...the mx5000 hasn't been around that long..the 406 yes...then came the 4000..and then finally the 5000... and I have the service manuals for the mx5000 and no they are not the same hu as the 9255 and no it doesn't sound like the 9255 either...


Sorry , you are correct. I had the two piece Mac , the mx4000. The 406 was a single piece unit , while the 4000 was the two piece. But yes .... The 406 and the drx9255 ( not DRZ ) were PERFECTLY identical inside.
AAAAuuuughhh !! The correct model number for the above mentioned Clarion was DRX9255 .... That was the one the same as the Mac unit that was the MX-406 one piece ( it all comes back to me now ) ... I had the MX-406 *AND* the MX-4000 on that board with the 7909 and the Clarion.
The unit I had in my car in the end , was the MX-4000 two piece Mac unit .... THAT is the unit the new DRZ-9255 replaced.
thanks for sticking with me ... my poor memory ... LOL


----------



## JAG

If ONLY alpine would bring out a final edition of the 7909 , but with TA , PEQ , and X-overs .... Sigh .....  

And NO ..... The F1 stuff doesn't EVEN compare.


----------



## drake78

AVI said:


> If ONLY alpine would bring out a final edition of the 7909 , but with TA , PEQ , and X-overs .... Sigh .....
> 
> And NO ..... The F1 stuff doesn't EVEN compare.


doesn't hurt to dream


----------



## the other hated guy

AVI said:


> If ONLY alpine would bring out a final edition of the 7909 , but with TA , PEQ , and X-overs .... Sigh .....
> 
> And NO ..... The F1 stuff doesn't EVEN compare.


agreed mang...not all that impressed with the 7990


----------



## less

Just received my DRZ  Very pleased. 

Anyhow, I won't belabor it, but I must say that this is the nicest unit I have ever seen in terms of every little thing that comes along with it. You open the box, and you just think "Wow!" Large guage very attractively coated power supply wires - standard plastic connection plugs for the wire harness, but the wires then all merge into a very high quality jacketed cable that will keep the cluttered look to a minimum. Thick foam protection as far as the eye can see.

Its an awfully nice way to get swtarted with a new head unit and far better than anything I have seen to date. A true step up in set up that makes me ache to hear how it will sound when I get it all together!

Well, now its time to go get the old unit unistalled and see where to go from here! Its going to be a fun weekend if I ever get feeling half way decent again!


----------



## rhinodog00

Recently recieved mine as well. It replaced my cda-9815. I still can not believe the difference in sound quality! A great investment!


----------



## Whiterabbit

AVI said:


> .... The 406 and the drx9255 ( not DRZ ) were PERFECTLY identical inside.





AVI said:


> ....PERFECTLY identical inside.





AVI said:


> ....PERFECTLY identical.


Just curious. Are you telling me that the DRX9255 has no fastforward or rewind feature?


----------



## low

i just put another one of these back in my car.....soooo nice!! i missed it!


----------



## wedoca

less said:


> Just received my DRZ  Very pleased.
> 
> Anyhow, I won't belabor it, but I must say that this is the nicest unit I have ever seen in terms of every little thing that comes along with it. You open the box, and you just think "Wow!" Large guage very attractively coated power supply wires - standard plastic connection plugs for the wire harness, but the wires then all merge into a very high quality jacketed cable that will keep the cluttered look to a minimum. Thick foam protection as far as the eye can see.
> 
> Its an awfully nice way to get swtarted with a new head unit and far better than anything I have seen to date. A true step up in set up that makes me ache to hear how it will sound when I get it all together!
> 
> Well, now its time to go get the old unit unistalled and see where to go from here! Its going to be a fun weekend if I ever get feeling half way decent again!


Hey Less, are you saying you like the DRZ better than the MX4000/MDA4000 in terms of sound? Could you give us a comparison to the hign-end decks you've had from your point of view? Cuz the MX4000 combo is what I have in my car now and it's a top of the line deck with superior built quality. However, it is lacking of options as far as tuning goes tho. Would a processor help if I want to use it to the full potential? Same thing goes for the DRZ, is a processor necessary?


----------



## yermolovd

wedoca said:


> Same thing goes for the DRZ, is a processor necessary?


drz is good for daily driver. if you compete, you might want more tuning abilities.
i don't compete but I find drz lacking in some areas.


----------



## wedoca

yermolovd said:


> drz is good for daily driver. if you compete, you might want more tuning abilities.
> i don't compete but I find drz lacking in some areas.


)


If that's the case, which HU would you prefer? Also, please explain the areas which the DRZ is lacking. It's really a pain in the ass and decide which HU to get without listening to all of them. Obtaining info by reading other people's experience along with their opinions in different forums is all I can do. Basically, I'm making my decision base off those data on what is the best HU for me. BTW, there's a web site called Japn-Auto-Sound where they only sell Japan-only car audio equipments, and I found the Alpine 7909J Juda HU there for $600. Don't know if this is a good deal or not. Plus the deck is over 10 yrs old, how much longer will it last is still questionable.


----------



## yermolovd

drz can't do eq below 50hz and only has bands 5/channel.
drz can't do x-overs above 18db/oct.

granted I haven't RTAed my car, I'm running out of eq bands. I think I'm okay without any more, but it would be really nice.

I would love to have 24db slopes, but get away with 18.

I can't think of anything else I would want from drz.

as far as what I'd prefer, I have no freakin idea. one could go for alpine processor (701), but I don't think it's what I want. p9 is def a good choice, but my heart does not get warm when I think about it for some reason.
I'm dreaming of an idea of having zapco dc amps.  I'd have to find out how to use the processing network first hand though and it's huge money too $$.


----------



## rhinodog00

18db slopes sounds bad,but the 18db slopes on the clarion crossover are much steeper than the 24db crossover slopes on some other units.That being said it would still be nice to have a steeper crossover slope and more eq although I am getting along just fine without.


----------



## ArcL100

18db to 24db is not nearly as dramatic as 12db to 18db. Don't get too hyped over it.

-aaron


----------



## yermolovd

yea its def alright.  

just the eq part that really bothers me. WHYYYY!


----------



## MIAaron

The lowest HPF on the mid outputs is 200hz. That is an issue in some installs.


----------



## ClintMJ23

Pair it up with the Zapco DCs!  

Sound Quality is amazing on the drz!


----------



## freeride1685

ok then....just got one....it's not the Nak CD-700ii but then again i dont really care since i just saved myself about 500 and i don't even know if it's that far off as far as SQ goes. plus i have more outputs and the ability to add up some extra components...Sat Radio, Ipod, etc. i always appreciate the extra AUX inputs.


----------



## Whiterabbit

actually I believe the nakamichi has more aux inputs.


----------



## michaelsil1

I just installed the Clarion DRZ9255. I was expecting to be in SQ heaven (not there yet). 

I bought the unit mainly to get better Highs and Left Right Separation; (I couldn't get the Tweeters to sound quite right with the Premier DEH-P880PRS).

I now have better Highs and Imaging so I can't complain.


----------



## JAG

michaelsil1 said:


> I just installed the Clarion DRZ9255. I was expecting to be in SQ heaven (not there yet).
> 
> I bought the unit mainly to get better Highs and Left Right Separation; (I couldn't get the Tweeters to sound quite right with the Premier DEH-P880PRS).
> 
> I now have better Highs and Imaging so I can't complain.


Good grief dude .... Give it time to break in ... Sheesh !


----------



## michaelsil1

AVI said:


> Good grief dude .... Give it time to break in ... Sheesh !


It takes time too break in! 

Don't take my negativity to seriously I know I'm looking for the impossible in a car.


----------



## Babs

Oh sure... Countless times I've seen brand spanking new high end equipment (especially home gear) that sounds actually kinda poor, until the electronics have had time to "burn in"... I'm talking even Krell or B&K stuff.. Nice nice gear.. sounded like poo poo until it had some hours of playtime to get through the "break-in oil". I wouldn't know exactly why... capacitors, resistors, mosfets, bipolars, etc... who knows, but I don't think any electronics that havn't received more than a hot-test is running at the level of it's design potential.


----------



## michaelsil1

Babs said:


> Oh sure... Countless times I've seen brand spanking new high end equipment (especially home gear) that sounds actually kinda poor, until the electronics have had time to "burn in"... I'm talking even Krell or B&K stuff.. Nice nice gear.. sounded like poo poo until it had some hours of playtime to get through the "break-in oil". I wouldn't know exactly why... capacitors, resistors, mosfets, bipolars, etc... who knows, but I don't think any electronics that havn't received more than a hot-test is running at the level of it's design potential.


I didn't even think about a break in period for a HU.


----------



## Babs

Sure, as do speakers for mechanical reasons.. I'm sure it's plenty debatable though, so I'll chalk it up as an opinion.. I can remember installing a new receiver and main speakers in a home theater and having to endure some hours of play-time before it was even listen-able. Not only grain and harshness but also clarity and detail throughout the whole spectrum.. mids, highs, lows, imaging, sound-stage, etc. I guess rule of thumb is form a quick first impression with equipment that's fresh out of the box. I'm confident you've got one of the finest car-audio preamp/processors there is, so if pleased with it out of the box, give it time, I'll bet it only gets better.  The DRZ has few competitors in it's class for pure fidelity in pulling off CD 1's and 0's and turning it into tunes to drive your amps. Can ya tell I'm a fan. hehehe


----------



## Ianaconi

Anyone knows where I can buy this unit brand new and authorized?

I have seen them on ebay for around U$600 but they are all factory refurbished.


----------



## Babs

Cardomain used to be it.. I googled and came up with nothing. Crutchfield doesn't carry it.. So you might have to sure enough walk into a dealer and buy one if you want brand-new, non-refurb, authorized.  With all the advantages that go with that I guess.

Clarion Dealer Locater

... Might ask Crutchfield if they'll carry it since no other authorized online has it (it appears).


----------



## csuflyboy

http://www.parkaveelectronics.com/product.asp?itemid=CLADRZ9255&l=more

PLEASE read this thread:
http://forum.elitecaraudio.com/showthread.php?threadid=145525

Let me know if you find the DRZ H/U portion only...ebay/craigs list/etc.


----------



## GenPac

Without sounding like a bandwagon jumper or zealot... I agree with every positive comment on the DRZ9255.
I was instantly suprised by the clarity this HU has over the 880PRS, especially in the 400 - 4kHz area! Just using the High and Mid outputs ATM, and my mids seem to have come alive.
I don't consider myself to have the greatest knowledge of car audio, nor have I heard a 'reference' system to compare my inital setup to, just my own past installs.
The unit's finish is incredible, most pictures I've seen don't do it justice. It's something that looks spectacular in person.
I don't have much time listening to it, but my mids seem clearer and less 'blurred' by multiple, simultaneous instruments like it did with the 880PRS.
I love how you can hear the sound moving around you when adjusting the time alignment feature, letting you really "dial it in".

Anyhow... happy owner here.


----------



## Babs

GenPac said:


> Without sounding like a bandwagon jumper or zealot... I agree with every positive comment on the DRZ9255.
> I was instantly suprised by the clarity this HU has over the 880PRS, especially in the 400 - 4kHz area! Just using the High and Mid outputs ATM, and my mids seem to have come alive.
> I don't consider myself to have the greatest knowledge of car audio, nor have I heard a 'reference' system to compare my inital setup to, just my own past installs.
> The unit's finish is incredible, most pictures I've seen don't do it justice. It's something that looks spectacular in person.
> I don't have much time listening to it, but my mids seem clearer and less 'blurred' by multiple, simultaneous instruments like it did with the 880PRS.
> I love how you can hear the sound moving around you when adjusting the time alignment feature, letting you really "dial it in".
> 
> Anyhow... happy owner here.


The DAC's and preamp output stage of the DRZ is about as good as it gets.. Even the sure enough rotary encoder style volume control contributes to the purity of the output. Along with a phenomenal power supply and simple signal path with no internal power amps.

If such a head unit is ever marketed that has a straight digital USB input with multiple file format readability, it shall be mine. Imagine the sound quality of the DRZ without having a bunch of CD's in your car. Don't know if the new Eclipse will be in the same league.


----------



## zero7404

hey fellas....

i joined this forum just to get some info on the 9255 since this thread looks like it's the spot for that....

i really want to get this deck, but i have one question that will make or break my decision:

i noticed in the manual (from clarion's web site, pg. 19) in the table of frequencies listed for standard mode, there is no adjustment for the Front L channels for HPF (low end frequency).

i was wondering if there really is a setting ? I want to use this deck in a front + sub setup, where i'd be connecting Front H to my tweeters, Front L to my woofers, and Sub to the sub.

was really hoping for setting this deck up for my setup, and i'm not sure if the standard mode is the correct mode for me. I need the adjustment parameters as well as peq, and i know in direct mode this is not possible.

it's going to be feeding an audison LRx 5.1K amp. my original idea was to get a kenwood KDC-X991 and use the amp for crossover and gain settings, but if i do the DRZ, i can bypass the amp's crossovers and do alot more with adjustments directly from the deck.

any info from you guys that have used it, that would be awesome. i am needing to get one of these in-hand before the end of next week for my install.

Thanks


----------



## rhinodog00

Multi mode is the setting that will do what you want.


----------



## zero7404

rhinodog00, thanks man for the quick response. you don't understand, been sitting in front of the laptop waiting for someone to reply on this. thanks !!

so i'm basically using high and low (disregard mid) and sub-w.

SWEET ! now i have to find it at a good price brand new with warranty....

so i also want to use my ipod, if i got the cenet ipod interface and jacked it in to this deck, after creating the clarion playlists and all, would i be able to see album/artist or title info scroll during each track playback ? very last deal-sealer is this: when i press pause, will it pause the song being played back on the ipod ?


----------



## rhinodog00

zero7404 said:


> rhinodog00, thanks man for the quick response. you don't understand, been sitting in front of the laptop waiting for someone to reply on this. thanks !!
> 
> so i'm basically using high and low (disregard mid) and sub-w.
> 
> SWEET ! now i have to find it at a good price brand new with warranty....
> 
> so i also want to use my ipod, if i got the cenet ipod interface and jacked it in to this deck, after creating the clarion playlists and all, would i be able to see album/artist or title info scroll during each track playback ? very last deal-sealer is this: when i press pause, will it pause the song being played back on the ipod ?


The ipod thing I am not sure of as I have never hooked one up to the drz. Once you hear how sweet a well recorded cd sounds on this deck it will be almost painful to listen to your ipod. You are correct with the high and low settings.


----------



## zero7404

rhinodog00 said:


> The ipod thing I am not sure of as I have never hooked one up to the drz. Once you hear how sweet a well recorded cd sounds on this deck it will be almost painful to listen to your ipod. You are correct with the high and low settings.


actually, when i want to get on the gain with an album i put on the ipod right now, i usually encode it at either lossless or at least 320kbps.

i plan on replacing my eclipse CD7000 with this unit. i thought the cd7000 really delivers in the sq dept., lets see how much more better the DRZ will be.....

onlinecarstereo.com has got it for 900, has anyone heard about/done business with ? wondering if the warranty of the unit would be valid if i bought from there.


----------



## veleno

How about a used one that's in great condition? I've seen some for sale on here as well as some other sites (might be same seller but I'm not sure). I see used ones going for $500-$600.

Warranty would be nice but with the extra money you saved you can send it in for repair (if ever) then get back a basically new/refreshed unit. 

Just something to think about.


----------



## Babs

zero7404 said:


> actually, when i want to get on the gain with an album i put on the ipod right now, i usually encode it at either lossless or at least 320kbps.
> 
> i plan on replacing my eclipse CD7000 with this unit. i thought the cd7000 really delivers in the sq dept., lets see how much more better the DRZ will be.....
> 
> onlinecarstereo.com has got it for 900, has anyone heard about/done business with ? wondering if the warranty of the unit would be valid if i bought from there.


onlinecarstereo.... they're good.. bought an amp from them a few years back. Haven't read any complaints about them.. BUT, I don't know that they're authorized, so actually getting a factory warranty may not be valid if the product is not purchased via an authorized dealer.. That's how they getcha for full-boat retail... But online probably offers 'their' warranty (keyword).

... interested in what you think, comparing the DRZ to your 7000 also.


----------



## zero7404

Babs said:


> onlinecarstereo.... they're good.. bought an amp from them a few years back. Haven't read any complaints about them.. BUT, I don't know that they're authorized, so actually getting a factory warranty may not be valid if the product is not purchased via an authorized dealer.. That's how they getcha for full-boat retail... But online probably offers 'their' warranty (keyword).
> 
> ... interested in what you think, comparing the DRZ to your 7000 also.


well, the CD7000 is my first top-of-the-line deck. it sounds really good to me.
but there are several things to bark about with eclipse units, new & old alike. problem is Eclipse has been trying to be the next big thing since the DRZ, with added goodies. problem is thier designs are problematic, lose efficiency (when you cant turn off an internal amp for instance), have to be very certain that the swing face will open all the way in your car's dash, or else you're out of luck to listen to a CD. not to mention that driving and trying to control the deck from the main enter button and selector is like trying to hold a cup of coffee in one hand without spilling it while the other hand is operating a jack hammer !

anyway, i found my new love, going to snag the DRZ. just hope that these decks aren't pluaged with defects, etc. going to clear all that up with onlinecarstereo before buying.


----------



## Babs

zero7404 said:


> anyway, i found my new love, going to snag the DRZ. just hope that these decks aren't pluaged with defects, etc. going to clear all that up with onlinecarstereo before buying.


If you get a new one in the box, you should be good to go.... It appears to be a super well-built piece of audiophile grade components.. Also no flip-face parts to break. Even the faceplate and sure-enough rotary-encoder style volume appear to be extremely high quality in comparison to the typical junk lowest-bidder construction of most on the market... I'm betting you'll be pleasantly surprised in the difference in build quality, as well as sound quality.. One review I read (here I think) stated one biggie that made a big SQ difference was that external DC/DC converter.. Nothing like a big toriodial power supply. I've heard the DRZ's run kinda warm... Which leads me to believe it's a class-A design preamp section possibly... Nothing unusual there for high end.

I wish more head units like this would surface with simple readouts, metal faces, copper chassis and bullet-proof audiophile engineering and build inside... I think recently only the F1 or the P9 combo's (in the US market) had this level of hi-fi purity, though the likes of the 7100's and 880's etc offered good compromise for the dollars spent.

... yeah can ya tell I'm a DRZ fan?  I want one too but I reeeeeeally want to get rid of hauling around all the CD's... Waiting for reviews on the 800.. and a budget.. and still considering the H650 OEM processor or MS-8.


----------



## zero7404

i just got off the phone with a local dealer....9--something with tax included in that price. pretty damn good, i think. i found a few brand new being sold here & there by ppl for about 700-800, but i don't want to take the risk.

the dealer told me clarion doesn't care if i got it installed @ thier place or if i did it myself or had a non-dealer do it...the 2 yr warranty is still good.

so i'm gonna do it, with the cenet control for ipod.

almost makes me wanna get an extra set of mids and do a full hi-mid-lo setup, but that would get even more expensive and complicated for me.

so what we have now is a single 5.1K audison, a 1.3F audison cap, a JL Prowedge 2 X 10W6v2, and JL ZR650's. 

JL said i need to insert some foam between the woofer perimeter and the door panels to seal it up and get better mid-bass from them. any suggestions on what kind of foam i can use ?


----------



## GenPac

Hey Zero, do a search on the forum for "sound deadener" Lotsa guys use a closed cell foam or non-hardening clay to seal baffles to door.


----------



## zero7404

thanks for the info. i'll look into it. before i buy the clarion, is there anyone out there that has used the cenet EA 1251B ipod controller with this unit ? want to know if the deck supports it. called clarion the other day and they told me that i need to create playlists on the pod, and the unit sees it as a cd changer. that's fine with me, just want to know if anyone else has actually done it and it works.

also, would it display the titles/info while playing ?


----------



## michaelsil1

zero7404 said:


> well, the CD7000 is my first top-of-the-line deck. it sounds really good to me.
> but there are several things to bark about with eclipse units, new & old alike. problem is Eclipse has been trying to be the next big thing since the DRZ, with added goodies. problem is thier designs are problematic, lose efficiency (when you cant turn off an internal amp for instance), have to be very certain that the swing face will open all the way in your car's dash, or else you're out of luck to listen to a CD. not to mention that driving and trying to control the deck from the main enter button and selector is like trying to hold a cup of coffee in one hand without spilling it while the other hand is operating a jack hammer !
> 
> anyway, i found my new love, going to snag the DRZ. just hope that these decks aren't pluaged with defects, etc. going to clear all that up with onlinecarstereo before buying.


I love my DRZ.


----------



## drake78

Dang people are still beating this dead horse. This thread has 22K hits.


----------



## GenPac

[


zero7404 said:


> thanks for the info. i'll look into it. before i buy the clarion, is there anyone out there that has used the cenet EA 1251B ipod controller with this unit ? want to know if the deck supports it. called clarion the other day and they told me that i need to create playlists on the pod, and the unit sees it as a cd changer. that's fine with me, just want to know if anyone else has actually done it and it works.
> 
> also, would it display the titles/info while playing ?


I don't know how it works but I do have an EA1251 as I don't use it. The manual clearly states that it only works with: 
3rd Generation iPod (software version 2.2 or higher)
4th Generation iPod (software version 3.01 or higher)
iPod mini (software version 1.2 or higher)
iPod photo

The EA1251 simulates a 6disc changer...
Your playlists have to be named 'clarion1' 'clarion2' 'clarion3' ect. for it to work correctly. Limit being 400 playlists, but only 5 playlists are assigned.
Disc1 is the "play all songs mode" and 2 through 6 are your custom playlists.

For displaying, the manual is vague... it hints to displaying artist, album and song titles but only if they are ASCII text and within a set number of spaces.

This is for the EA1251 (there's no 'B' on my unit)
I hope this helps.


----------



## zero7404

i found a pdf on teamclarion.com that shows which adapter controls which ipod and how it works for each deck all the way back to i believe 2004 model decks. the EA1251B is listed as a cd changer for the 9255. i have no problem with using it that way. this info you provided, really helpful, thanks. i was wondering how many songs is the limit per playlist ? cd players are capped @ about 99 tracks, so i'd assume that is the case here for songs in each playlist ?

only thing im going to miss is the ability to scroll thru albums/artists/playlists/songs. i guess for ipod integration, alpine is the one to beat, they have it down to a science and the interface, even back in the day of the 9855, was impressive. even moreso with the new W505 when it's released.

but other than that, the 9255 is the deck of choice because of it's heavy duty construction, high-grade circuits, and the nice heavy feel of a real volume knob. the fact that there is no detachable face makes it possible to use a high-grade pot (potentiometer) for the volume. reminds me of the Urei 1620 club mixer (still can't believe i sold mine)....


----------



## zero7404

can anyone tell me what those large guage wires are for, the ones that connect to the dc/dc box ? power from the battery ?

how far from the HU can this unit be mounted ?


----------



## zero7404

GenPac said:


> [
> 
> I don't know how it works but I do have an EA1251 as I don't use it. The manual clearly states that it only works with:
> 3rd Generation iPod (software version 2.2 or higher)
> 4th Generation iPod (software version 3.01 or higher)
> iPod mini (software version 1.2 or higher)
> iPod photo
> 
> The EA1251 simulates a 6disc changer...
> Your playlists have to be named 'clarion1' 'clarion2' 'clarion3' ect. for it to work correctly. Limit being 400 playlists, but only 5 playlists are assigned.
> Disc1 is the "play all songs mode" and 2 through 6 are your custom playlists.
> 
> For displaying, the manual is vague... it hints to displaying artist, album and song titles but only if they are ASCII text and within a set number of spaces.
> 
> This is for the EA1251 (there's no 'B' on my unit)
> I hope this helps.


so clarion1 is disc 1, what do i put in it ? if its a play all songs mode, then leave it empty or fill it with everything ? how much music can be in every other playlists ?


----------



## evangelos K

zero7404 said:


> can anyone tell me what those large guage wires are for, the ones that connect to the dc/dc box ? power from the battery ?
> 
> how far from the HU can this unit be mounted ?


If I remember well, the wires that connect the DC/DC PS to the unit are ~5-6 feet long.


----------



## zero7404

evangelos K said:


> If I remember well, the wires that connect the DC/DC PS to the unit are ~5-6 feet long.


it would be awesome if you could tell me how these 2 units actually wire up to eachother and the car. does the car's factory harness connect to the dc/dc box ? i assume about 10/8 awg power is going to the dc/dc box as well ?

thinking of mounting the unit under the steeringwheel panel. otherwise it will have to go inside the backseat.


----------



## evangelos K

zero7404 said:


> it would be awesome if you could tell me how these 2 units actually wire up to eachother and the car. does the car's factory harness connect to the dc/dc box ? i assume about 10/8 awg power is going to the dc/dc box as well ?
> 
> thinking of mounting the unit under the steeringwheel panel. otherwise it will have to go inside the backseat.


The factory harness connects to the main unit, NOT the DC/DC box (that would have been a pain). 

You need to run power from battery to the DC/DC box, and ground it wherever it is easier. I used 12 ga speaker wire for mine, (the unit comes w/ its own long power/ground wires).

I have the PS behind the glove box.


----------



## zero7404

evangelos K said:


> The factory harness connects to the main unit, NOT the DC/DC box (that would have been a pain).
> 
> You need to run power from battery to the DC/DC box, and ground it wherever it is easier. I used 12 ga speaker wire for mine, (the unit comes w/ its own long power/ground wires).
> 
> I have the PS behind the glove box.


curious, why did you go with 12 awg wire ? does the dc/dc box draw alot of juice ? can't imagine it would draw more than 5-10 amps. my audison is connected with 4 awg and that wire can handle more than 100 amps. only other thing i can think of is that your battery is very far from the dc/dc box. i would have thought to use the power and ground leads directly from the factory stereo harness.


----------



## evangelos K

zero7404 said:


> curious, why did you go with 12 awg wire ? does the dc/dc box draw alot of juice ? can't imagine it would draw more than 5-10 amps. my audison is connected with 4 awg and that wire can handle more than 100 amps. only other thing i can think of is that your battery is very far from the dc/dc box. i would have thought to use the power and ground leads directly from the factory stereo harness.



B/C that's what I had a lot of 

The DC/DC box is behind glove box. Much easier to run power to it from battery than tapping into the harness (which connects to the CD unit anyway, not the PS).


----------



## zero7404

thanks....
so when i got mine last week i was looking at the contents of the box....the harness that connects the 2 boxes together has the lead wires in it that tap the oem harness wires.

my installer looked at the power and ground wires that came with the unit, and then looked at the fuses in the dc box as well as on the power wire. doesn't make sense that such large wire is used for such small fuse ratings. not to mention that the fuse on the dc/dc box is 1/2 the fuse on the wire. weird.

i asked him to install the wires that came with the unit anyway....but i guess if the wires are not long enough, he can run his own wire.

for me, the battery is in the trunk.


----------



## flamefox850

How is this 9255 compare to Panasonic CQ-TX5500 ?


----------



## Rbsarve

flamefox850 said:


> How is this 9255 compare to Panasonic CQ-TX5500 ?


Quite different machines. Apart from just double/single DIN, the Clarion is a DSP-based control freak with loads of tweaking options, while the 5500 main selling point is it's lovely tube. When it comes to twaking featers they are far and few. 

The 5500 is better to compare to Nakamichi CD700 and Denon Z1. The outcome of which I'm unsecure.


----------



## drake78

flamefox850 said:


> How is this 9255 compare to Panasonic CQ-TX5500 ?


http://forum.elitecaraudio.com/showthread.php?threadid=121657&pagenumber=6


----------



## zero7404

evangelos K said:


> The factory harness connects to the main unit, NOT the DC/DC box (that would have been a pain).
> 
> You need to run power from battery to the DC/DC box, and ground it wherever it is easier. I used 12 ga speaker wire for mine, (the unit comes w/ its own long power/ground wires).
> 
> I have the PS behind the glove box.


had the unit installed and have noise issues. i pulled it to send back to clarion for a replacement. clarion mentioned something about it might be the DC/DC converter thats causing it. did you have any noise issues at initial setup ?

could you do me a favor and tell me how the grounds are wired up to both the deck and the dc/dc converter on your installation ? are they both running back to the same ground point (battery/metal on chassis behind the dash/ground lead from your oem harness) ? basically, i need to find out how exactly the grounds need to be routed, because people are hinting to this being a problem with noise on this HU....


----------



## evangelos K

zero7404 said:


> had the unit installed and have noise issues. i pulled it to send back to clarion for a replacement. clarion mentioned something about it might be the DC/DC converter thats causing it. did you have any noise issues at initial setup ?
> 
> could you do me a favor and tell me how the grounds are wired up to both the deck and the dc/dc converter on your installation ? are they both running back to the same ground point (battery/metal on chassis behind the dash/ground lead from your oem harness) ? basically, i need to find out how exactly the grounds need to be routed, because people are hinting to this being a problem with noise on this HU....


No noise whatsoever...

The PS is grounded on metal behind the glove box, and the main unit on metal behind the dash. No common ground/run to the battery ground.


----------



## xtwistedx

i was thinking about installing this deck in my car. do u think its worth it? i currently have the clarion double din and i just like the looks of it but im sure it doesnt deliver half the sound clarion as this drz


----------



## michaelsil1

xtwistedx said:


> do u think its worth it?


If you’re using an ipod I would say no.

Yes I'm an ipod hater.


----------



## zero7404

a lot better decks out there for ipod integration. i liked the kenwood kdc-x991 for that.

but the drz is strictly sound quality. i bought mine with clarion's earlier ipod adapter. have to set up the playlists like clarion1, clarion2, etc., but that was secondary to my need for a really good sounding HU.


----------



## xtwistedx

honestly im an ipod hater myself but i cant seem to convince myself to burn 100 cds. its a huge hastle. I drive a **** load. i did 40k miles last year so that means A LOT of music and cds just dont do it for me anymore. but i do have a few off course of my fav artists.


----------



## zero7404

i don't really care much for apple or their cause....but the ipod is the one device that does an entire collection, and does it well.

found the sweet spot with a 5G 60 GB, i encode most music between 192-256 aac, but the stuff i want to listen to loud in the car i encode aiff or at least 320 aac.

can't wait to hear some of my music thru the ipod interface on the drz9255. when i really want to make my speaker magnets glow, i'll lug around the actual disc(s)


----------



## zero7404

so after some careful listening....i really can't get over how fantastic and balanced this deck sounds. massive props for clarity and top end volume without so much as a hickup (NO distortion).

despite the shortcomings (lack of goodies), this deck just rocks.

does better than i anticipated with ipod playback, also does something that eclipse HU's can't do with ipod playback: PAUSE. character support also looks good (probably better than eclipse).

top honors for this HU overall.


----------



## Babs

Hard to beat just old-fashioned quality hi-fi internal components, at any level of bells and whistles.. As a CD player, DAC, Processor and multi-channel preamp.. When you think about it, there's a LOT of technology crammed in this single unit, coupled with the external DC/DC converter, exceptional DAC's and preamp stage.. It's a beast! It's one thing to have a ton of features and active processing in a head unit, it's another thing to do that with quality components as the DRZ does.

I wish I had one.. OR I wish there were more on the market like it. Appears the P9 combo was pretty much the only one, but the P9 combo still used a separate processor to achieve what the DRZ does in one in-dash box if not counting the DC/DC converter. I hope Clarion continues to run the DRZ for many more years to come, and hopefully the market will support more lines like it. Well yeah there is the F1 Status stuff, but just for 2-ch audio is the product I currently still appreciate.

I assume you're using the CeNET iPod interface?


----------



## zero7404

they aren't insanely expensive you know...i had a clarion dealer order me one for 900 bucks.


----------



## red03vette

i have a question about this deck for anyone that owns one (or knows alot about this deck)  
i have been thinking about an all active system with a 2way up front and rear (for the kids) and sub. i was reading the owners manual and it's called standard mode. so far so good, looks like this deck will work real nice for this setup. my question is, looking at the chart in the owners manual it seems there is no adjustment for the hpf on the front low output. not sure what this means but there is just a dash. if it is a fixed hpf what is the frequency?
any help is appreciated.  

duce


----------



## dexza

here in south east asia it named as clarion HX-D2
SQ fantastic unit 

i bought it 3,5 years ago for aprox $1300
now adays it is only $600 here in jakarta


----------



## zero7404

the duce said:


> i have a question about this deck for anyone that owns one (or knows alot about this deck)
> i have been thinking about an all active system with a 2way up front and rear (for the kids) and sub. i was reading the owners manual and it's called standard mode. so far so good, looks like this deck will work real nice for this setup. my question is, looking at the chart in the owners manual it seems there is no adjustment for the hpf on the front low output. not sure what this means but there is just a dash. if it is a fixed hpf what is the frequency?
> any help is appreciated.
> 
> duce


if there is a dash in the table, then that means there is no adjustment available. the signal being sent to those speakers will be from the lowest frequency being reproduced up to the LPF value you set.

i'm using multi mode, and i have this with the tweeters. i can set the lower limit (HPF) but not the upper limit.

shouldn't be a problem, most audio falls in the category of 20 Hz up to 15 KHz.


----------



## zero7404

so....

is the DRZ to the car audio world what the UREI 1620 was to the DJ world ?

listening again and again, imo i think it is. luckily, i owned a UREI 1620 in the past and can testify to it's addictive sound characteristics as a preamp.
curcuit boards in that thing were insane, the conducting material was layed out in curves from one component to another, unlike most PCBs today all you see is straight lines...i wonder what the guts of the DRZ look line....


----------



## zero7404

so.... 

is the DRZ to the car audio world what the UREI 1620 was to the DJ world ?

listening again and again, imo i think it is. luckily, i owned a UREI 1620 in the past and can testify to it's addictive sound characteristics as a preamp.
curcuit boards in that thing were insane, the conducting material was layed out in curves from one component to another, unlike most PCBs today all you see is straight lines...i wonder what the guts of the DRZ look line....


----------



## zero7404

does anyone know if the DRZ can play back a SACD ?


----------



## Silver Supra

zero7404 said:


> does anyone know if the DRZ can play back a SACD ?


Nope.


----------



## zero7404

there's this company called MA Recordings, the guy goes around the world and records music in settings that yeild some really good and clean sounds. I thought i'd buy one of his CDs to use for a reference CD on the DRZ. he's got various formats, SACD Hybrid, Emerald Series (Green polycarbonate discs) & Gold discs. I chose an album, i think even his standard CD format would yield very good sounds for setup on the DRZ.


----------



## riceaterslc

what power wire gauge are you guys running? i have a ton of 8 gauge laying around that i was going to use, but it may be overkill. thanks in advance


----------



## Q-Authority

Hello:
I hope some of you might still be monitoring this thread, as I have a couple of questions regarding this unit. I finally have the money to put into the kind of of system that I have wanted for years now and the DRZ9255 appears to be the HU I will use. I considered going 5.1 with the latest Pio unit, which handles DVD-Audio, but I don't want to chop up the car and my current rear (and possible center) speaker drop in allowances may not give me the frequency response and volume I would want for such a project.

I've had my eye on this unit since shortly after it came out and am glad to see it is still available. It was great to find this and similar threads showing such interest in the unit, something I have not really noticed with other HU's. With its features, I believe I can set my system up properly, but wanted to ask a few questions first before ordering. I also have a couple of comments that I would like to hear more on if anyone cares to.

The system would be roughly as follows: 4" mid/mid basses (run from about 80hz - 2,000hz, up front); 1" tweeters (run from about 2,000hz on up, near mids); 3" mids (run from about 450hz - 7,000hz, in the rear, for fill only); and 6.5" boxed subs (behind the seats and crossed at about 80hz); it is a very small two seater car and space is very limited;


1. concerning Direct Mode:
a) it appears to switch the speaker system to Standard Mode, in terms of speaker output (true or false and WHY?!);
b) what systems does Direct Mode shut off (hopefully not XO's and TA);
c) does it only work with Standard Mode;

2. concering Standard Mode:
a) does it really not have a HPF XO for the L-Front speaker (the manual does not show it and that seems really odd since you wouldn't want it overlapping the sub's output);
b)isn't the Rear HPF XO upper limit a little low, at only 250hz);

3. concerning Multi Mode:
a) if I plan on using mids and tweeters up front (low & high bands), and mid ranges (mid band), for rear fill only, and of course subs, does anyone see an issue with using the Multi Mode;
b) if there is no problem with scenario (a) then all of the XO HP/LP bands appear to do what I would want from them; however, will the unit allow me to select XO bands for the Lows and Mids, that overlap (it won't suddenly limit my choices will it?);

4. general concerns:
a) can you actually set the gain for each speaker/channel (the manual is a little underwhelming in terms of detailed info);
b) 5 band PEQ is great, but wouldn't you prefer individual speaker PEQ adjustments, even if it meant limiting the number of PEQ bands a little due to processing power limitations, if any; it seems a little harsh limiting this to just left and right channels as a whole;
c) and yes, I also think limiting the PEQ frequency adjustment to no less than 50hz is a bit odd; if they are making this unit mainly for high end users (which the general set up limitaions seem to imply), you would think they would figure the users are smart enough not to destroy their speakers by over using such a capability;
d) if you're going to give us 3 sets of memory, then make it easier to call them up; as it is, I don't think I would ever bother to try, at least not while driving;
e) rewrite the Manual (such a complex ubit deserves better than what has been offered), not that this is going to happen, especially since its life span is probably about up;

Despite all this, I still think it is a great unit and should come reasonably close (I use the term lossely here) to matching my home system.

Thanks to all who respond and thanks again for a great thread!!


----------



## nastynas

xencloud said:


> very nice review! Makes me want to reconsider the 2 DIN units I was thinking about and just go for pure SQ!


Sorry for being such a NoOb but (IIRC) this is one of Adam Rayners reviews from Talk audio


----------



## evangelos K

nastynas said:


> Sorry for being such a NoOb but (IIRC) this is one of Adam Rayners reviews from Talk audio


What? Are you referring to MY 1st post review? B/C that's 100% MINE and mine only, along w/ all the pictures.

Please clarify and link where other review is posted.


----------



## nastynas

evangelos K said:


> What? Are you referring to MY 1st post review? B/C that's 100% MINE and mine only, along w/ all the pictures.
> 
> Please clarify and link where other review is posted.


Sorry evangelos, Sincerest appologies. My mistake I was getting confused with so many reviews :blush:


----------



## evangelos K

This is a farewell post to the greatest Head Unit I have ever owned, and arguably, one of the best ever made.

The time has come, and it seems I have cought up w/ "old age." That, and the fact I do not really use the stereo anymore, except for radio listening mostly when driving to work, made me downgrade my setup, and let this HU and my other equipment find a better home. The time has come when I really find the convenience of the plain USB JVC HU in my truck unbeatable, and I am "satisfied" w/ the plain setup the Tundra has. So, I am going the same route in the Nissan, which I drive daily (wife drives the Tundra b/c of the Nissan 6 speed being standard).

The DRZ is sold, and awaiting fund clearance, I carefully packaged it, and kissed it (seriously) goodbye. Yes, I almost said "[email protected] it, I am keeping it b/c it just looks so beautiful...," and yes, I am sad.

Since I am the starter of this thread, allow me this post, and to congratulate Jorge (doitor) on his new purchase. He will be more than happy with it, as I was.

IF in the future I get ever the bug again, and IF the successor to DRZ implements some "convenience" features, I would have no problem paying premium price for it.

Farewell.


----------



## atsaubrey

This is a very sad day in audio land that is for sure. i just bought a 7200MKII and the thought of changing out the DRZ pains me.


----------



## Boostedrex

Don't worry Aubrey, you can listen to a DRZ in my car next time you're in NorCal. LOL!


----------



## khanhfat

dammm u make me wanna get one ... yea for 650$ this thing can't be beat in SQ and functionality wise. 

The noise filter is all that count in this kind of HU i'm looking for a more pure accurate and cleaner sound on my system 

I got the older one HX D1 trying to install it.


----------



## Boostedrex

I really love this hu. I've now made the switch to 4 way active using the built in processing and my only complaint is the odd cut off for midbass LP/midrange HP and the X-over slope limitations of 18db/oct max. But that's really just minor and can easily be worked around. Overall I think that the DRZ is a wonderful unit!


----------



## michaelsil1

Boostedrex said:


> I really love this hu. I've now made the switch to 4 way active using the built in processing and my only complaint is the odd cut off for midbass LP/midrange HP and the X-over slope limitations of 18db/oct max. But that's really just minor and can easily be worked around. Overall I think that the DRZ is a wonderful unit!


Have you dialed it in yet?

It took me awhile.


----------



## freeride1685

for anyone that loves this unit but (blasphemously, yes) still yearns for the convenience and connectivity of modern headunits then never fear. as i have been discussing with some senior members, i will be running the alpine x001 front rca outputs through the aux inputs on the drz, allowing me to listen to the drz cd/changer when i want the utmost sound quality, or my ipod/sat/hd radio through the x001 when i want the modern convenience of directly connected extras.

i suppose you could put a standalone sat reciever through the aux, or connect the ipod directly to the aux, but nothing beats the ease and connectivity of these new alpine units, IMO. give it some thought before ragging on this HU for lack of convenience, since i'm sure that they never had the foresight to think that compressed music would come to the forefront of car audio (or any audio for that matter). and as i said, it may be blasphemous, but sometimes having ALL my music at the touch of a couple buttons is more important than having a high res cd.


----------



## evangelos K

freeride1685 said:


> for anyone that loves this unit but (blasphemously, yes) still yearns for the convenience and connectivity of modern headunits then never fear. as i have been discussing with some senior members, i will be running the alpine x001 front rca outputs through the aux inputs on the drz, allowing me to listen to the drz cd/changer when i want the utmost sound quality, or my ipod/sat/hd radio through the x001 when i want the modern convenience of directly connected extras.
> 
> i suppose you could put a standalone sat reciever through the aux, or connect the ipod directly to the aux, but nothing beats the ease and connectivity of these new alpine units, IMO. give it some thought before ragging on this HU for lack of convenience, since i'm sure that they never had the foresight to think that compressed music would come to the forefront of car audio (or any audio for that matter). and as i said, it may be blasphemous, but sometimes having ALL my music at the touch of a couple buttons is more important than having a high res cd.


The connectivity issue on the DRZ is only its luck of USB input, IMO. Like you said, it has 2 AUX inputs (big plus since even feature loaded HUs have usually 1), so sat radio is not a problem; and it can easily accept digital in.


----------



## captainobvious

Boostedrex said:


> I really love this hu. I've now made the switch to 4 way active using the built in processing and my only complaint is the odd cut off for midbass LP/midrange HP and the X-over slope limitations of 18db/oct max. But that's really just minor and can easily be worked around. Overall I think that the DRZ is a wonderful unit!


This is really my ONLY gripe with this unit. The "MID" will only cross over as low as 250hz and the "LOW" only as high as 250hz. These are still reasonable settings, but limit your options in a good 3-way or 4-way setup.

This has been, without a doubt, the cleanest and most detailed source unit I have ever heard in a car though...hands down. My old Denon/Rockford RFX-8250 was quite good as well, but this beats it in SQ and pretty much destroys it in features and tuneability. Just a fantastic unit.


----------



## freeride1685

evangelos K said:


> The connectivity issue on the DRZ is only its luck of USB input, IMO. Like you said, it has 2 AUX inputs (big plus since even feature loaded HUs have usually 1), so sat radio is not a problem; and it can easily accept digital in.


can you explain how it accepts a digital in? i am not familiar with this.

and i guess to explain my reasoning, if i have two HUs stacked like a double din unit, i dont consider that aestetically unpleasing, like, say, a little sirius tuner mounted somewhere completely unrelated to the classic "stereo in center of dash" look. also, while i can still plug in an ipod or any other portable music player for that matter, having a unit like the x001 will keep me charged and let me put the ipod away. 

i suppose it is much more expensive to have the second HU than just adding a device to the drz aux inputs, but then again, none of this was cheap in the first place, and if you are planning on running a drz then you are probably pretty dedicated to this pursuit.


----------



## freeride1685

but to add, of course, this is limited to those who have cars that will accept double din sized units...unless they want to do lots of work.


----------



## evangelos K

freeride1685 said:


> can you explain how it accepts a digital in? i am not familiar with this.
> 
> ....


I haven't done it personally, but I do know it is relatively easily done. The manual even say digital in.

Might want to ask this guy here: http://diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39938


----------



## Boostedrex

michaelsil1 said:


> Have you dialed it in yet?
> 
> It took me awhile.


VERY far from it. I'm trying to get it close to right, then I'm going to get together with Leon for a final tune.


----------



## michaelsil1

Boostedrex said:


> VERY far from it. I'm trying to get it close to right, then I'm going to get together with Leon for a final tune.


Leon showed up at our meet then ran off  ; I wanted to talk to him. Oh well we still have senior Eng (Dual700).


----------



## davidmacq

Currently have cdx c90 and just upgraded to xdp4000 over xdp210...can't believe I just lost subw level control and balance/fader, etc. only 10 presets! And the daytime display...love the sound...going to enjoy it for a while...but

I had an Audia head unit I loved back in the day...the 9255 even looks a bit like it!


----------



## kappa546

captainobvious said:


> This has been, without a doubt, the cleanest and most detailed source unit I have ever heard in a car though...hands down. My old Denon/Rockford RFX-8250 was quite good as well, but this beats it in SQ and pretty much destroys it in features and tuneability. Just a fantastic unit.


oh man i sure hope this is true since i'll be switching out my 8250 for the drz. i still don't know if i can push myself to sell the denford, i regretted doing that last time and had to live with that decision for 4 years. looks like i'll definitely be selling my 8053 no though.


----------



## pmangat

i was looking for a deck back and forth for a couple of weeks. i am buying the clarion simply because of this thread. great thread.


----------



## Q-Authority

I think the drz is a great head unit as well. I only wish they would update it with a more conventional xover system. The xover points are a bit difficult for many applications. Other than that though, I think it's the best out there.


----------



## pmangat

I was originally going to go with the Nak cd700ii but I'm a bit worried about the reliability. I haven't heard of any reliability issues with this unit. With the money I saved from not going with the Nak, I ended up getting the Audiocontrol DQXS.


----------



## Q-Authority

pmangat said:


> I was originally going to go with the Nak cd700ii but I'm a bit worried about the reliability. I haven't heard of any reliability issues with this unit. With the money I saved from not going with the Nak, I ended up getting the Audiocontrol DQXS.


That should be a great combo, and one I would consider myself. However, I have very limited space available and something like the DQXS would be hard for me to find room for. I love its capabilities, but I'd settle for just better xover points in the DRZ.


----------



## digitalhifi

Chiming in to say this is a great deck. I've been running mine for about 4 years now in 2 different vehicles. I only wish it had more channels for EQ, and also a satellite radio input, but I just use the aux inputs for that instead. Now if only my unit would stop making clicking noises when playing some CD's (although not too bad seeing as how I totaled the last car it was in). Too bad Clarion stopped making this units this year :worried:


----------



## Q-Authority

digitalhifi said:


> Too bad Clarion stopped making this units this year :worried:


That really is sad. I had been hoping that it was finally time for them to upgrade/update the unit, but not discontinue it.
I just looked at their '09 lineup and there is nothing even remotely close to it. In fact, I would say they have taken a big step backwards. Really, really sad!!


----------



## digitalhifi

Them and almost the entire source unit industry


----------



## pmangat

digitalhifi said:


> Them and almost the entire source unit industry


Agreed. I'm really glad I was able to pick up a DRZ. It seems like most people are either no longer carrying their top of the line head unit or it was replaced with something worse/less reliable.


----------



## pjc

have had a chance to mess with the drx and drz...love the simplicity. i passed up the drz for a P9 combo...both have awsome cosmetics. only bad thing about the p9 is the additional processor. one more piece of equipment to find a place for


----------



## Anklh

Years ago I purchased a brand new Clarion DRZ 9255 and a brand new Eclipse 8053. My intentions at the time were to use them in a system however I never did. They can be seen on my Picturetrail account @ PictureTrail - Gallery in the computer/stereo/misc section. Anyway, I am curious if there is anything on the market today that can compare to these units?

For amplification I plan to use the 4 JL HD amps I purchased today. 3 JL HD 600/4 and 1 JL HD 750/1


----------



## Boo

none?


----------



## lust4sound

AVI said:


> Thank you for your time Rutger .... Having owned ALL of the products you tested , I can say your review is " laughable " at best .... You need to seriously check your install , set-up , and choice of speakers ....
> Cheers


Hey Avi... "Cheers?" For what? What are we celebrating? Have you "come out of the closet?" Shall we all band together and march the next "Gay Pride" parade with you? 

I rarely get involved in stone throwing but after reading this, I'd have to say you're a DICK.. (pardon the vernacular folks, I just couldn't help myself)

Avi, (Sphincter Boy) it is you that is laughable at best my man.. Now go pick on some little children at the playground, or complain to your boyfriend for being "inadequate" Be sure to be as bold and as insensitive to "him" when suggesting that his fist would better suit you.. (your manfriend) 

Rutger, thanks for the review. I've been wrestling with a decision regarding a new deck. After reading this thread, Clarion it is 

Eggz.


----------



## goodstuff

I think all threads should have a "best to post in before" date, but I don't think anyone would look at that either.  But yeah that AVI guy was being an ASSHAT.


----------



## lust4sound

goodstuff said:


> I think all threads should have a "best to post in before" date, but I don't think anyone would look at that either.  But yeah that AVI guy was being an ASSHAT.


ASSHAT.. LMAO!!

Hey Avi, ya hear that?? It's unanimous, you're an ASSHAT!!

Ant, sorry for cluttering your Server with such irrelevant, childish rhetoric.. 

Avi needed to be checked though, it was important to me that Avi be made to understand that this is a brotherhood of sorts, we TRY not to mock or ridicule anyone here  Especially those that are being sincere and have taken the time to provide information on what they feel is relevant to the cause..

Avi, go to CarsThatgoBoom.com or some **** like that, you'll be among your kind on sites like those..


----------



## fish

I'm still on the fence whether or not to use this deck. I read the manual & it says the high pass for high frequency speakers only goes down to 315hz. I may use a fullrange driver that I would probably cross around 200hz.

Can any DRZ9255 users tell me if there is a "pass" on this band? Or maybe set the slope @6db?


----------



## lust4sound

kfish323 said:


> I'm still on the fence whether or not to use this deck. I read the manual & it says the high pass for high frequency speakers only goes down to 315hz. I may use a fullrange driver that I would probably cross around 200hz.
> 
> Can any DRZ9255 users tell me if there is a "pass" on this band? Or maybe set the slope @6db?


I'm inclined to say no so that I can purchase the deck from you 

You're going to use a full range driver for the highs? Very interesting.. What ya got cooking over there??


----------



## fish

lust4sound said:


> I'm inclined to say no so that I can purchase the deck from you
> 
> You're going to use a full range driver for the highs? Very interesting.. What ya got cooking over there??


I'll give you an A+ for trying , but I'll probably keep this one.

I'm not 100% sure (I never am) about the fullrange route. Maybe something like the L4, that Fountek driver that a few people recently picked up has me curious. Also, Tang Band have quite a few good candidates.


----------



## lust4sound

kfish323 said:


> I'll give you an A+ for trying , but I'll probably keep this one.
> 
> I'm not 100% sure (I never am) about the fullrange route. Maybe something like the L4, that Fountek driver that a few people recently picked up has me curious. Also, Tang Band have quite a few good candidates.


What's the plan? A few strategically placed full range drivers , each assigned it's own channel from the deck with different delay settings for imaging? Give me the details..

I am looking for the same deck, want to run a 4 way system, front stage is L8's, L4's, L1V2's, pair of 12W7s for sub duty. The focus is SQL with great emphasis on the SQ portion of it..

What are people doing with the full range drivers?

I heard of a system that used multiple 10" Pro Audio drivers throughout, no tweeters or subs were used, supposedly worked so well, it won a few SQ trophies, this was years ago.. Some local guy was telling me about it.. Don't know the truth or validity of the tale.. Anyone know anything about that?


----------



## lust4sound

dbphelps said:


> Wow, by the sound of it, most of you that are overly impressed by this headunit and bagging on all the other ones you have mentioned must never had listened to a good headunit with a good DAC before...
> 
> That is precisely why I will never sell my Alpine CDA-7949, PXA-H600 processors/DAC and CHA-S605 changer... The sound in optical mode is phenomenal, with all the attributes you guys have been praising this unit with...
> 
> And Alpine had this setup available back in 1998, before thier F#1 Status stuff came out... And yes, the PXA-H600 does sound much, much better than the PRA-H400 (it and it's non ai-net predicessor are identical in sound quality, but used inferior 18-bit hybrid DAC technology and doesn't come close to the PXA-H600), which was the only other outboard DAC unit that Alpine offered (outside of a 'high-end' one, for it's time, that they offered back in the early 90s which incidentally I saw one on ebay a while back, and it sold for over $1k, nuts)...
> 
> Heck, today the CDA-7949/PXA-H600 is simpler and better sounding than anything Alpine offers outside of F#1 Status stuff... Most people I know that own this combo end up keeping it forever... I have mine sitting in boxes (along with some ESX amps and matching ESX balanced line drivers) just waiting for a new vehicle... I couldn't leave the combo in my Trans-Am, as it is far from 'civilized' enough to take advantage of the acoustics, so I put a full new setup in with older units, but everything 'new in the box', CVA-1000 LCD display headunit, ERA-G320 processor, CHA-S634 changer, NVA-N751A/S navigation... It all works with my Alpine SEC-8081 alarm system... (I also have another full SEC-8081 alarm system sitting in the box waiting to be installed with the CDA-7949/PXA-H600 combo at some point, heck I even have an extra CDA-7949 for parts if I need and certain 'extras' for the PXA-H600 should I need them)
> 
> I hope you enjoy a 'quality' unit... They do make a HUGE difference (on the Alpine setup I could switch between built-in and outboard DAC on the fly and the A/B comparison leaves most people speechless in how much of a difference it truely makes)...
> 
> Dennis


 Dennis, I have a spare CVA 1005 flip out monitor that is 100% functioning with no dead pixels.. Interested? PM me if so..


----------



## lust4sound

MIAaron said:


> The lowest HPF on the mid outputs is 200hz. That is an issue in some installs.


200HZ on the midrange falls squarely into the area that I need.. 

My setup calls for 
50HZ to 200 HZ 18 DB on the top for midbass
200HZ to 5000 for midrange etc etc..

The ironic thing is, I was about to post a thread in the classifieds "WTB Clarion DRZ 9255.." Guess that's pointless here as I am realizing the fact that I would have to pry one from someones cold dead fingers!!


----------



## fish

People use the fullrange speakers to cover more of the frequencies coming from one source with less crossovers, processing, etc. I want to try a pair of fullranges up in the pillars on axis with the driver's side.

Unless I hear different, I'll probably go with a 3-way front with mids & tweets in the pillars on axis.

I just checked the manual... looks like I could use the mid output for the FR from 200hz-through.


----------



## havieri23

i finally hooked up my drz a week ago...i'm very impressed this headunit. Only thing that i remembered did it for me was the sony c90. i have used the p1r, alpine dva-9965, c910, eclipse 7200, pioneer prs880, kenwood xxv, and rf 8250. there was very little sound separation for me from those hu (think from me being tone death), but with the drz, it just sounded good right out the box. the dva-9965 had a 9-band parametric eq, with a 24 slope, compared to the 5-band on the drz with 18, but the drz seems to have more controlled sound from it's processor. my only thing is this hu runs hot like everyone stated ..i'm worried the internals are going to overheat one day  ...also had a question; if i'm running 2-way, so am i just using the front and mids or the front and midbass output?...what channels for passive? currently have it hooked up to the focal poly 6.5 components w/o the passive xovers


----------



## lust4sound

kfish323 said:


> People use the fullrange speakers to cover more of the frequencies coming from one source with less crossovers, processing, etc. I want to try a pair of fullranges up in the pillars on axis with the driver's side.
> 
> Unless I hear different, I'll probably go with a 3-way front with mids & tweets in the pillars on axis.
> 
> I just checked the manual... looks like I could use the mid output for the FR from 200hz-through.


 I thought you were using full range drivers as a whole. I must have misunderstood.

Yeah it makes perfect sense to use a good full range driver in a 2 way or 3 way, this way you're not so limited with driver choices for midbass and highs, also not limited in tuning, opens up a wealth of different options for experimenting..

I thought you were doing something unusual like using an array of full range drivers throughout the vehicle, each off its own channel, each with its own delay.. I've heard of similar applications..


----------



## lust4sound

sheepdog said:


> that makes me REALLY miss my DRX9255. I hope the b*stard that stole it was stuck with an inactive headunit (dumba$$ forgot to take the DC DC converter)
> 
> 
> anyway, GORGEOUS HU. That is (beyond a doubt) my next HU when I re-create my install.


Whats the difference between this DRZ9255 and the Clarion DRX9255EXL A.K.A. HX-D1 MX406 Mcintosh?

Is it a completely different machine? I know the DRX has dual 20 bit conversion vs the DRZ 24 bit, both have copper chassis, 1 was the Jap version while the other a US version. Are they essentially the same in terms of SQ and processing, or is the DRZ a far superior unit? I can't seem to find detailed info on the DRX to compare to the DRZ..

Please let me know as I have found a DRX for sale, can get it for under $300 US.. I need the 8 channel out plus processing of the DRZ to run a 4 way active system.. Will the DRX do it the same as the DRZ?


----------



## TREETOP

lust4sound said:


> Whats the difference between this DRZ9255 and the Clarion DRX9255EXL A.K.A. HX-D1 MX406 Mcintosh?
> 
> Is it a completely different machine?


The DRX-9255 is an older model, with basically the same guts as the McIntosh MX-406 (but has FF/RW). It has 2 sets of RCAs, no crossovers or time alignment. Just a purely SQ no-frills unit.

The DRZ-9255 is Clarion's modern replacement for the DRX, with time alignment and crossovers and whatnot.


----------



## lust4sound

Just realized that.. Bummer..

Hmmmm.. Maybe that with a Bit 1 or another serious processor?? Still get the benefit of the awesome SQ but with far superior processing? Would essentially cost the same as buying a good used DRZ ( which are hard to find) but with the added benefit of a serious external processor? That's a thought..


----------



## TREETOP

lust4sound said:


> Just realized that.. Bummer..
> 
> Hmmmm.. Maybe that with a Bit 1 or another serious processor?? Still get the benefit of the awesome SQ but with far superior processing? Would essentially cost the same as buying a good used DRZ ( which are hard to find) but with the added benefit of a serious external processor? That's a thought..


The DRX was ahead of its time, but that was at least 12 years ago. It had dual 20-bit DACs which was practically unheard of then, but now you can find dual 24s in quite a few mainstream units (880PRS and 800PRS for example). 
The Bitone is $600+, right? Plus $300+ for a used DRX or the Addzest version of the DRX? Seems like if you want a DRZ you're better off just buying a DRZ...

I wish there were something else available with 4-way capabilities right from the head unit.


----------



## fish

TREETOP said:


> The DRX was ahead of its time, but that was at least 12 years ago. It had dual 20-bit DACs which was practically unheard of then, but now you can find dual 24s in quite a few mainstream units (880PRS and 800PRS for example).
> The Bitone is $600+, right? Plus $300+ for a used DRX or the Addzest version of the DRX? Seems like if you want a DRZ you're better off just buying a DRZ...
> 
> I wish there were something else available with 4-way capabilities right from the head unit.


No ****. They make it hard on us huh?


----------



## lust4sound

Actually I was thinking of the Alto Mobile UCS that I can pick up for $250 (which only gives me ops for a 3 way anyway..) Wishful brainfart..

I've grown to hate Pioneer and I can't find any good DRZ's anywhere.. Been looking.


----------



## EVcelica

Thanks for the review, I bought this unit because of your review and have been loving it ever since.


----------



## ClintMJ23

lust4sound said:


> I can't find any good DRZ's anywhere.. Been looking.


Clarion ran out of them and everyone is holding on to them now. That's why they have become so scarce. Check out the Japanese SE "Special Edition" one. It has blue lighting and it looks like it is still a current model, but I can't exactly read japanese!


----------



## lust4sound

Have a lead on a BNIB Addzest DRZ9255. Wonder how much that is going to run me?

EV Celica.. I hate you  GL with the HU.. I'm sure I'll love mine when I finally get one..


----------



## Neil123

cool


----------



## fish

Can any of you DRZ9255 users tell me if the unit has a subsonic filter?


----------



## goodstuff

kfish323 said:


> Can any of you DRZ9255 users tell me if the unit has a subsonic filter?


It has 16 hz as the low number on the high pass filter on the sub so...sort of?


----------



## fish

goodstuff said:


> It has 16 hz as the low number on the high pass filter on the sub so...sort of?


Yeah I was looking at that in the manual. Wasn't sure if that was the case or not. The reason I ask is I'd like to get a class A/B & bridge it to 4 ohm for my sub. Most don't come equipped with a SSF.


----------



## Robb

Hi Im very close to buying one.

Is there any problems with the unit I should know of ?
Does it play cdr perfectly ?


thanks


----------



## sam3535

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...risons/62532-clarion-drz-9255-cd-r-cd-rw.html


----------



## Robb

Just a lil update.
I got installed my newly purchased drz today.
I'm only using a ****ty 4 channel alpine mrv f250 amp (25wx4) , so I can only run the drz in 'Direct Mode'...  and it still sounds amazing ! 
I can just imagine what it would sound like on 'standard mode' or 'multi mode', dialed in !


----------



## cutra

Robb said:


> Just a lil update.
> I got installed my newly purchased drz today.
> I'm only using a ****ty 4 channel alpine mrv f250 amp (25wx4) , so I can only run the drz in 'Direct Mode'...  and it still sounds amazing !
> I can just imagine what it would sound like on 'standard mode' or 'multi mode', dialed in !


Rob now you have a great headunit. 
Now you need great components and subs as well as 
some amps to bring it all together. 
Good luck man.


----------



## Q-Authority

Robb said:


> Just a lil update.
> I got installed my newly purchased drz today.
> I'm only using a ****ty 4 channel alpine mrv f250 amp (25wx4) , so I can only run the drz in 'Direct Mode'...  and it still sounds amazing !
> I can just imagine what it would sound like on 'standard mode' or 'multi mode', dialed in !


I believe you had been recently looking at a BNIB 7909 that was up for sale, but were guided to the 9255. It looks like you made the right choice! Congratulations. I had actuually seen the same 7909, and was curious about it. I eventually called Pyramid Audio to check on their repair capability, as they were often quoted as the guys to go to. I spoke to the head guy there, Carl, and he told me they quit taking them in for repairs some time ago, and that the unit had really old, even for its time, internals. Proof positive that you went the right direction.


----------



## Robb

^^ I'm not scared about using a 7909.
When I had a 7909 earlier in 2009, I had it repaired by a local shop near my house S&S Electronics services
He repaired the dc/dc converter on it. If the laser on the unit fails, you can get a brand new one from pacparts.

Also, evangelos K, can you get the pics back up in your original post ?

thanks


----------



## UNBROKEN

I'll be joining this DRZ owners group sometime next week when mine gets here. I absolutly can't wait to get my hands on this thing.


----------



## DynaudioNut

The DRZ is simply the ultimate source unit. No need for external crossovers! My only complaint is that the 5 band parametric eq. don't give you enough tuning capabilities.


----------



## yonigta

hello it is not old as this, but I can only say that is pure highend, even sound and time settings xover is haughty and very good stereo separation now well worn with some vangogh soundstream 320.4 and 500.4, Dynaudio speakers is a real team enjoyed enjoyed, really accurate with low and round, brilliant sound,

say it is good clarion hxd2, just change the name, it's beautiful outside tb, the EQ to my I am not very necessary because the good orientation of the speakers do not have to adjust much, just align the xover yy little time and the sound is very natural or really wonderful .... saludos desde Las Palmas


----------



## huuplah

does it read USB-mp3 ?

i don't actually believe in good quality+TA,crossovers etc coming out of a cigarette pack sized unit.

what i believe, is that now days - external crossovers, equalizers, DSP is what must be had + u don't have to give up looks for sound quality, choose any unit u like.


----------



## Robb

huuplah said:


> does it read USB-mp3 ?
> 
> i don't actually believe in good quality+TA,crossovers etc coming out of a cigarette pack sized unit.


Some people don't even 'beleive' in processed sound... :laugh: 

To each their own. 

We all know it is 1 of the best units out there.


----------



## yonigta

for I am very happy with the unit very natural and do everything you never lose your natural ...

is a very good source that is beyond doubt ...

greetings


----------



## huuplah

if it only reads original cds, of course the sound would be great.


----------



## KLoNe

Does anyone have the part number for the plastic trim ring? Mine had it's clips broken when I received my used unit


----------



## sam3535

KLoNe said:


> Does anyone have the part number for the plastic trim ring? Mine had it's clips broken when I received my used unit


Near the bottom of the page/list:

PAC Parts DRZ9255


----------



## KLoNe

WOW; they don't miss you on a piece of black plastic do they? 

Thanks sam3535


----------



## lokatos

thanks thousand for the answer 
I write from italy 
be seek clarion drz 9255 
if you know someone who he/she sells her/it I beg to contact me 
thanks thousand 
lokatos


----------



## t3sn4f2

lokatos said:


> thanks thousand for the answer
> I write from italy
> be seek clarion drz 9255
> if you know someone who he/she sells her/it I beg to contact me
> thanks thousand
> lokatos


Try making a "WTB" (willing to buy) thread in the classifieds section.


----------



## NO NAME

Sound, Processing, Desing, Cenet ipod inteface, all in one unit - Clarion DRZ9255 wins my award for THE BEST cd player ever...


----------



## plasticeye

Refurb on ebay right now. 4-15-10 09:15 hrs. est.


----------



## herrubermensch

plasticeye said:


> Refurb on ebay right now. 4-15-10 09:15 hrs. est.


Mine, mine, all mine!!!


----------



## bsptaco

herrubermensch said:


> Mine, mine, all mine!!!


did you win?


----------



## herrubermensch

bsptaco said:


> did you win?


I did indeed!


----------



## fscooby

Arrrrgh- im having issues with my DRz-9255 and the Ipod adapter Clarions EA1251,

it is not changing through playlists as it would a cd changer , which is what its supposed to do!

It wants to Start with the Artist in alpabetical order and does nto want to change playlists at all!

Is it something i have to do on the Ipod itself?


----------



## fscooby

Ok i stumbeled onto something on the internet, it says that in order for the Drz to recognize the playlists ob the ipod i have to name them

"clarion1" "clarion2" and so forth for the 6 playlists to be seen as CD's in the changer.
Ill give it a try and let you know. or was this common knowledge and im now discovering it?


----------



## mosconiac

My only reservation about this HU is the (seemingly) limited number of PE bands. Has anyone successfuly tuned a 3-way or 4-way system with only the onboard EQ?


----------



## fish

mosconiac said:


> My only reservation about this HU is the (seemingly) limited number of PE bands. Has anyone successfuly tuned a 3-way or 4-way system with only the onboard EQ?


It seems to work for quite a few people. I have one myself, but am still learning/playing with the PEQ & enjoy it.

There's a thread somewhere on here that talks about the advantages/disadvantages of PEQ & graphic.


----------



## crazydragon

the best HU hands down


----------



## herrubermensch

fish said:


> It seems to work for quite a few people. I have one myself, but am still learning/playing with the PEQ & enjoy it.
> 
> There's a thread somewhere on here that talks about the advantages/disadvantages of PEQ & graphic.


It would be nice if the HU had at least a couple more bands, but being able to adjust the Q helps. I wind up with a wide Q bass boost at 50 Hz, a wide Q mid-bass boost at 140 Hz, a wide Q cut at 3khz, then a couple of narrow Q boosts in the high-khz range. That, plus well-tuned crossover settings (all sloped at 18 db) and time-alignment makes my 4-way setup sound better than it ever did with my stock HU and an Audio Control DQXS, which had a 31-band PEQ. The DRZ9255 was the best purchase I've made for my system so far. On to the Tru amp installation!

--Peter


----------



## joo89

awesome review


----------



## RattyMcClelland

Has anyone ever modded the lighting on these.

Im aware the Vacuum florescent display would be difficult so forget that but has anyone changed the colour of the lights using a filter etc.

I want amber.


----------



## emak212

Excellent review! I hope they come out with an updated version of this HU eventually. I've had the pleasure of hearing one and was equally as blown away!


----------



## Ziggy

RattyMcClelland said:


> Has anyone ever modded the lighting on these.
> Im aware the Vacuum florescent display would be difficult so forget that but has anyone changed the colour of the lights using a filter etc.
> I want amber.


Somebody did that with an Pio 880 awhile back back using a gel sheet inside the cover of the face... came out really nice.



emak212 said:


> Excellent review! I hope they come out with an updated version of this HU eventually. I've had the pleasure of hearing one and was equally as blown away!


Would be nice -but there are ways to get mass media devices to be processed by the DRZ 's DAC... Think that's where I'll go with mine after being spoiled by the usb interface on the Clarion 785 usb


----------



## Lars Ulriched

No more update on this HU? Can anyone tell me if connecting USB is possible?


----------



## Robb

Lars Ulriched said:


> No more update on this HU? Can anyone tell me if connecting USB is possible?


Im not sure... but read this 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ds-ipods-me-drz9255-optical-input-fooled.html


----------



## Lars Ulriched

Robb said:


> Im not sure... but read this
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ds-ipods-me-drz9255-optical-input-fooled.html


Really appreciate it m8...u r nice...thanks....


----------



## t3sn4f2

Lars Ulriched said:


> No more update on this HU? *Can anyone tell me if connecting USB is possible?*


not possible


----------



## KLoNe

sam3535 said:


> CLARION Plastic Trim Ring
> 
> Near the bottom of the page/list:
> 
> PAC Parts DRZ9255


Does anyone know if these are still available?

Cheers!


----------



## evangelos K

Damn... my thread still gets replies 5 years later 

Well deserved for this HU. Although I am "out" of car audio, I do miss it, and my x-setup. 

Too bad the pics are no longer available...


----------



## goodstuff

evangelos K said:


> Damn... my thread still gets replies 5 years later
> 
> Well deserved for this HU. Although I am "out" of car audio, I do miss it, and my x-setup.
> 
> Too bad the pics are no longer available...


Don't blame you for missing it. Ran a dxz785usb while mine was out for repair. Sounded *nothing* like the drz, even though it has active crossovers and t/a. What pics are no longer available?


----------



## fish

goodstuff said:


> Don't blame you for missing it. Ran a dxz785usb while mine was out for repair. Sounded *nothing* like the drz, even though it has active crossovers and t/a. What pics are no longer available?



Goodstuff, was it you in another DRZ "repair" thread that said it took 2 months to get your DRZ repaired? Did you use United?

I'm about to ship mine out in a couple weeks to them unless you can suggest somewhere better.


----------



## evangelos K

goodstuff said:


> Don't blame you for missing it. Ran a dxz785usb while mine was out for repair. Sounded *nothing* like the drz, even though it has active crossovers and t/a. What pics are no longer available?


The pics in the very 1st post I had uploaded when I started this thread 5 years ago.


----------



## mrzapco

how does this stack up against MX406?


----------



## dai bando

Without being a big ol' 'buttinski'; I'll be putting my DRZ up on ebay in a week, or so. After I install my soon-to-arrive; p99rs. I would like to see it go to a good home. Served me very well.


----------



## goodstuff

dai bando said:


> Without being a big ol' 'buttinski'; I'll be putting my DRZ up on ebay in a week, or so. After I install my soon-to-arrive; p99rs. I would like to see it go to a good home. Served me very well.


Why are you selling?


----------



## dai bando

One car and my pioneer DEXp99rs arrives today. I was leaning towards the bitone–but it came down to getting an all-in-one piece of gear. And I'm old, and tired of crawling around the inside of my car.


----------



## dai bando

Yeah... I also wanted an integrated solution for my ipod and iphone (soon) and HD radio. 
I'm curious to see how much better my music sounds.


----------



## goodstuff

dai bando said:


> One car and my pioneer DEXp99rs arrives today. I was leaning towards the bitone–but it came down to getting an all-in-one piece of gear. And I'm old, and tired of crawling around the inside of my car.


LOl. I hear you. I still havn't put my glovebox back in since I got the drz back from repair.


----------



## captain_video

Time to resurrect this thread once again! I've been a car audio novice most of my life, but never got into serious competition or SQ setups. I pretty much just installed whatever I had and never got into tweaking it for the best sound. Recently I got the bug to upgrade my 8-year old Eclipse CD8053 HU with a high SQ unit. After searching the net I found a review at the Car Audio and Electronics website for the Top 10 Audiophile Source Units of All Time. I don't know if this falls in line with what the rank and file here consider the best, but it's hard to find any local shops that have any high-end gear set up to audition, let alone have anything in stock. After reading this thread, most of the head units mentioned here are in the top 10 list with the exception of the Sony C-90. The list only included units they actually reviewed so apparently they never gave the Sony a tryout.

Anyway, after reading the article I started scouring the web for any of the units to see what was available. Of course, except for one or two models, most all of them had been discontinued, which severely limited my choices. Fortunately, I found a used DRZ9255 on ebay that I immediately scarfed up. I just installed the HU a few weeks ago and it is by far the best sounding unit I've heard, not to mention this thing is gorgeous to look at. Keep in mind that my exposure to head units has been limited to whatever I've owned and auditioned in local shops. I was also leaning towards a McIntosh MX-406, but the lack of any features plus no REW or FF was a deal breaker. Most of the other models were either unavailable or way out of my price range. I have never owned an iPod or any other Apple product so the lack of any iPod controls wa of no interest. OTOH, the 9255 I bought came with an EA1251 iPod controller so it may be looking for a good home if anyone's interested

I have been a loyal Eclipse owner ever since I got my first EQZ-301 cassette deck back in the early 80's (yes, I'm really old). I have since migrated to an ECD-415 and finally on to the CD8053. I actually had another Eclipse HU for a short time that sounded better than the 8053, but the lighting of the 8053 matched my '99 Passat interior perfectly so I went with it instead. I forget the model number of the other Eclipse HU, but it was an older model with a solid copper chassis, just like the 9255. My first quality head unit was made by Alpine back in the late 70's. Again, I forget the model number, but I believe it was among the first head units that required a separate amplifier. I had an A/D/S PowerPlate 100 for that task to power a set of A/D/S 300i plate speakers. This all went into my brand new 1979 Mazda RX-7 where I built custom enclosures behind the seats to mount the speakers.

I'm currently running a pair of Focal Utopia 165w components using the crossovers in bi-wire/bi-amp mode. I had been using a Butler TDB-475 Tube Driver Blue amp to power each driver, but I got tired of having to send the amp back to Butler every 3-4 years to get tubes replaced that were supposed to last forever. I replaced the Butlers with a Zapco Reference 360.4 amp. I also have a Zapco 500.1 amp to power my IDMax 12" subwoofer (I forget the exact model) in a 0.5 cu-ft sealed enclosure I built from 3/4" MDF.

The Focals and the Zapco 4-channel amp will be replaced with a set of Hertz MLK 165 components and a Phoenix Gold Ti 800.4 amp. I will also be installing RAAMmat on the doors along with a layer of Ensolite. I bought a set of speaker adapters from CarSpeakerAdapters.com, but they'll need to be modified slightly to accommodate the oversized baskets on the MLK's. I currently have home-made wood adapters to provide spacing for the 165W mid-bass drivers.

I plan on using the 9255's internal crossovers for the MLK's. I also need to beef up my wiring and power distribution blocks to accommodate the larger power and ground wires required by the PG amp. I've never used the internal crossovers in a HU before so I'm a little nervous about getting it right. I figure I'll give it a shot with the Focals before I swap them out to make sure I get the process down before subjecting the MLK's to my lack of expertise in this area. I'm off starting tomorrow until after Thanksgiving to burn up some vacation days. I think you know what I'll be doing.


----------



## lust4sound

G'luck with ur new toy, take the time to learn the functions of the internal XO and delays and love life!


----------



## Ziggy

Capt Video... 
Nice choice of decks... the 8053 is on my shelf and nvr tried... so is the DRZ, but I plan on trying them both next settup... currently in my sig, the host vehicle is down...
Oh, and I managed to squeeze some anarchy mids in there for awhile before engine failure (over 275k miles, btw)...


----------



## captain_video

I think you'll hear a considerable difference between the 8053 and the DRZ. The DRZ is by far the best SQ head unit I've owned to date. I had the 8053 in my car for over 7 years and the improvement with the DRZ was amazing. I just installed RAMMmat in my doors over the past week and I already hear a huge improvement in the sound. I'm hoping to set up the DRZ crossovers with my Focal Utopias this weekend, but that depends on what the wife has planned for me to do. Otherwise it's going to have to wait until the week after when I start my end of year vacation. The plan is to get familiar with the DRZ controls for setting the crossover frequencies and slopes before I install my Hertz MLK 165's. It should then be a simple matter to readjust the crossover frequencies to tailor them to the MLKs.


----------



## FartinInTheTub

Yes! The DRZ is my favorite head unit as well! Such a huge leap above most headunits.


----------



## Lars Ulriched

DRZ does sounds nice....well, it just sweet...even the latest P99RS cant beat it...


----------



## fish

Lars Ulriched said:


> DRZ does sounds nice....well, it just sweet...even the latest P99RS cant beat it...


I'm gonna have to disagree with this. IMO, I don't really think either one beat out the other in sound. They both sound very clean (the DRZ a bit more clinical) to me. 

The DRZ was much easier for me to navigate through the functions with the remote than the PO1. If only the P01 could incorporate the DRZ's parametric EQ it would be perfect!


----------



## mmiller

"Quote"
DRZ does sounds nice....well, it just sweet...even the latest P99RS cant beat it... 


Umm, wishful thinking on your part.....


----------



## Robb

Well here the video I took of my stereo.
The video is taken with a very old Sony DSC-P93a digital camera in 640x480 spec..unfortunately.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzJmshPQKm8


----------



## captain_video

I was hoping for something a little more informative, like a video tutorial on setting up the crossovers. This was basically a still photo with a soundtrack that lasted slightly over 4 minutes, except it jiggled slightly over the full duration. Look at the image above and then imagine an acoustic guitar instrumental lasting for four minutes and you've got the gist of the video. (Nice head unit, though.)


----------



## Robb

I found this to be a cool video, shows the tracking laser etc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQNx3p2JVTg


----------



## Lars Ulriched

Good one Robb...and here is mine...sorry it's dark....

20090102 003 - YouTube


----------



## slipchuck

will the Clarion DXZ845 that I just picked up come even close to the 9255 as far as SQ goes? (using external amps)

wish I had the cash for what you have

thanks

randy


----------



## DaCid

I like this thread.  I actually just purchased a DRZ this last week (will be getting it Wednesday), and can't wait to get it installed! 

It will be replacing my Sony C90 w/ the 4000x processor. I liked that HU with the Processor, and it produced the best bass IMO possible (Thank you 72db slope!). However, the xovers for the mids and highs were terrible! It was either 4k or 5.6k... When it was released, no doubt it was one of the best, but it just isn't customizable enough for me.

My brother owns a DRZ so I have heard it compared directly to the C90. And although the bass is slightly better from the C90, when you heard the speakers played through the DRZ it was like you pulled the towels off of the speakers. They play much clearer and smooth. 

I have never played with the controls of the DRZ (my bro only let me listen), so I won't know how to set up the functions really, but maybe someone on here could link a video to setting it up or offer some good advice for me. 

Thanks!


----------



## michaelsil1

DaCid said:


> I like this thread.
> 
> I have never played with the controls of the DRZ (my bro only let me listen), so I won't know how to set up the functions really, but maybe someone on here could link a video to setting it up or offer some good advice for me.
> 
> Thanks!


Here's the Manual:

Clarion DRZ9255 Manuals, Support and Troubleshooting - Car Receivers


----------



## asota

I have owned a DRX-9255 (MX-406) since 1996 this is by far the best sounding HU I have ever heard. This last year I bought a used (like new) DRZ on eBay at a good price for the DSP capability's . To say the least I was very disappointed, sound quality was very average for a unit of this cost. The P99rs units I have heard since to me sound very similar to the DRZ very average for a unit of this cost. I have heard a Matt Roberts modded DRZ; now this is the real deal. Back is all the detail of the DRX but with the DSP in the DRZ.


----------



## captain_video

I've had mine for several months now and I think I've finally got everything set up properly. I had to play with the crossover settings for a while until I got the hang of it, but once you understand how the controls are laid out it's not at all difficult to tweak it to your liking. I just set up the time delay settings a couple of weeks ago and the result is nothing short of amazing. The driver's seat now becomes the sweet spot and the soundstage is focused and perfectly centered. This may be the last head unit I'll ever own.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

I got one on the way..... The wait is killing me!


----------



## DaCid

Mine finally arrived in the mail today!  I wired it up after class along with my brand new IDMax........ AWWESSOME.  I am already in love with this head unit! I can't wait until the weekend when I can tweak around with it more!


----------

